# Shalamar Medical College



## salmanzworld

i have aggregate 76.6% ..do i have any chance in shalamar medical college?


----------



## Dr.Anas

salmanzworld said:


> i have aggregate 76.6% ..do i have any chance in shalamar medical college?


yes.


----------



## junaid444

Dr.Anas said:


> yes.


i have an agregate of 79.44 % and i applied 3 days ago ///... do i hve a chance there of addmission > ? #baffled


----------



## Dr.Anas

junaid444 said:


> i have an agregate of 79.44 % and i applied 3 days ago ///... do i hve a chance there of addmission > ? #baffled


Last year the merit of Shalamar was 3rd highest after CMH and Sharif and equivalent to FMH, that too for a new college. According to my knowledge, the last people who got into Shalamar had an aggregate roughly between 75-78%, not below that, only above. And this year, the merit will increase. 
:happy:


----------



## junaid444

Dr.Anas said:


> Last year the merit of Shalamar was 3rd highest after CMH and Sharif and equivalent to FMH, that too for a new college. According to my knowledge, the last people who got into Shalamar had an aggregate roughly between 75-78%, not below that, only above. And this year, the merit will increase.
> :happy:


i asked a guy at shalamar and he said that last yr merit waz 73 % #shocked #confused


----------



## Dr.Anas

junaid444 said:


> i asked a guy at shalamar and he said that last yr merit waz 73 % #shocked #confused


i don think so.


----------



## junaid444

Dr.Anas said:


> i don think so.


can i get into shalamar then wid 79.44 agregate ? #baffled #baffled #baffled #baffled


----------



## junaid444

Dr.Anas said:


> i don think so.


and wat about fmh wah cmh ? #baffled #baffled #baffled


----------



## Dr.Anas

junaid444 said:


> can i get into shalamar then wid 79.44 agregate ? #baffled #baffled #baffled #baffled


dont know. #baffled you are asking same questions again & again.#shocked


----------



## Dr.Anas

junaid444 said:


> and wat about fmh wah cmh ? #baffled #baffled #baffled


wah merit was 77 point something last year. #yes


----------



## junaid444

Dr.Anas said:


> dont know. #baffled you are asking same questions again & again.#shocked


can i plx get answers 4 the last tym #sorry


----------



## junaid444

thnx alot anas bhai


----------



## Dr.Anas

junaid444 said:


> thnx alot anas bhai


you are welcome dude!#happy


----------



## salmanzworld

Dr.Anas said:


> Last year the merit of Shalamar was 3rd highest after CMH and Sharif and equivalent to FMH, that too for a new college. According to my knowledge, the last people who got into Shalamar had an aggregate roughly between 75-78%, not below that, only above. And this year, the merit will increase.
> :happy:


shalamar had 73% merit last year,,I confirmed it from College on phone !


----------



## sehar sheikh

i got a call from shalamar that i am selected for mbbs! 
but i don't wanna go there


----------



## junaid444

sehar sheikh said:


> i got a call from shalamar that i am selected for mbbs!
> but i don't wanna go there


apni jaga mera kerwa do ... btw were u wana go and wats ur agregate ?
#dull


----------



## junaid444

salmanzworld said:


> shalamar had 73% merit last year,,I confirmed it from College on phone !


@salman ... yah rite .... i confirmed too on fone and also personally from principal ...last year lasdt merit waz 73 % #angry


----------



## lite_lord

sehar sheikh said:


> i got a call from shalamar that i am selected for mbbs!
> but i don't wanna go there


what is your uhs aggregate?
Whats your priorities?


----------



## junaid444

lite_lord said:


> what is your uhs aggregate?
> Whats your priorities?


why i am not getting any calls ? #frown


----------



## lite_lord

junaid444 said:


> why i am not getting any calls ? #frown


where you have applied?


----------



## junaid444

lite_lord said:


> where you have applied?


cmh fmh wah shalamar sheikhzaid #yes


----------



## junaid444

lite_lord said:


> where you have applied?


fmh cmh wah sheikhzaid and shalamar #dull


----------



## lite_lord

High chances at shalamar,fmh,wah
don't worry if this is your aggregate then medical colleges are waiting for you!


----------



## junaid444

lite_lord said:


> High chances at shalamar,fmh,wah
> don't worry if this is your aggregate then medical colleges are waiting for you!


brother this really is my agregate .. #yes shoudlnt i had applied in some low end colleges for safe side >?


----------



## sehar sheikh

junaid444 said:


> apni jaga mera kerwa do ... btw were u wana go and wats ur agregate ?
> #dull


haha! your aggregate is 79. something.. rite? so you will surely get a call from shalamar!#yes because mine is 78.546! just wait!


----------



## sehar sheikh

lite_lord said:


> what is your uhs aggregate?
> Whats your priorities?


aggregate is 78.546
and my priority is mbbs!
and if you are talking about colleges then my priorities are obviously cmh,sheikhzayed,fmh
i haven't heard much about shalamar thats why i was confused whether i should submit my fees there or not!#sorry


----------



## junaid444

sehar sheikh said:


> aggregate is 78.546
> and my priority is mbbs!
> and if you are talking about colleges then my priorities are obviously cmh,sheikhzayed,fmh
> i haven't heard much about shalamar thats why i was confused whether i should submit my fees there or not!#sorry


when did u submit your application and when did you get call ... i submitted mine on 25 #baffled #baffled


----------



## lite_lord

sehar sheikh said:


> aggregate is 78.546
> and my priority is mbbs!
> and if you are talking about colleges then my priorities are obviously cmh,sheikhzayed,fmh
> i haven't heard much about shalamar thats why i was confused whether i should submit my fees there or not!#sorry


but i heard shalamar is also as awesome as fmh or other colleges but definitely cmh is better...


----------



## junaid444

lite_lord said:


> but i heard shalamar is also as awesome as fmh or other colleges but definitely cmh is better...


shalamar is also g0o0o0o0o0od#yes #yes #yes #yes #yes #yes


----------



## sehar sheikh

junaid444 said:


> when did u submit your application and when did you get call ... i submitted mine on 25 #baffled #baffled


ohh!! so you will definately get a call in a day or two! #yes 
i submitted on 19th!!


----------



## junaid444

sehar sheikh said:


> ohh!! so you will definately get a call in a day or two! #yes
> i submitted on 19th!!


and after hw many days did you get call ? #happy


----------



## junaid444

sehar sheikh said:


> ohh!! so you will definately get a call in a day or two! #yes
> i submitted on 19th!!


and what have you thought about your addmission to shalamar ?#nerd


----------



## maha786

aoa my sistr got marks in F.sc 874...her aggregate is 60%..can she get admision in fatima memorial medical college? is there any chance..?


----------



## junaid444

maha786 said:


> aoa my sistr got marks in F.sc 874...her aggregate is 60%..can she get admision in fatima memorial medical college? is there any chance..?


very thin chances #sorry where else has she applied ? #baffled


----------



## junaid444

maha786 said:


> aoa my sistr got marks in F.sc 874...her aggregate is 60%..can she get admision in fatima memorial medical college? is there any chance..?


very thin chances #sorry where else has she applied ? #baffled and walaikumsalam #happy


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

maha786 said:


> aoa my sistr got marks in F.sc 874...her aggregate is 60%..can she get admision in fatima memorial medical college? is there any chance..?


list of 400 selected students is out in Fmh.........confirm her name on monday. 

Fmh will hopefully take her in Bds, but it will be really tough for her to get in mbbs.


----------



## junaid444

anas90 said:


> list of 400 selected students is out in Fmh.........confirm her name on monday.
> 
> Fmh will hopefully take her in Bds, but it will be really tough for her to get in mbbs.


anas what about me for fmh with 79,44 agregate ?#baffled


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

junaid444 said:


> anas what about me for fmh with 79,44 agregate ?#baffled


you will have to confirm from fmh admin.......i'm not from admin ppl.


----------



## junaid444

sehar sheikh said:


> ohh!! so you will definately get a call in a day or two! #yes
> i submitted on 19th!!


i am not getting any calls #shocked #sad #confused #eek #sorry


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

my aggregate iz 77% ...do i have any chance in FMH or Shalamar? ....
#baffled


----------



## junaid444

Tamkanat Sial said:


> my aggregate iz 77% ...do i have any chance in FMH or Shalamar? ....
> #baffled


firstly are u a male or female becuz ur name doesnt make dat clear...and secondly my agregate is 79.44 so hope for da best ...BTW when did you apply ?/


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

im a female! lol!#laugh...u've got an awsOme aggregate so why r u freaking out?#confused...im sure u'll get called #yesn i applied on 26th ..#dull


----------



## junaid444

Tamkanat Sial said:


> im a female! lol!#laugh...u've got an awsOme aggregate so why r u freaking out?#confused...im sure u'll get called #yesn i applied on 26th ..#dull


i am worried because ppl are getting calls but i got none #sad #sad #sad #sad #sad


----------



## junaid444

junaid444 said:


> i am worried because ppl are getting calls but i got none #sad #sad #sad #sad #sad


in which colleges have you applied ??? i have applied for cmh fmh shalamar sheekhzaid and wah #nerd #nerd #nerd #nerd BTW i did o and A lvls too:happy:


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

so we r in da same boat then?#wink...i didn't get called either except for Sharif BDS,where i dn't wanna go...u've applied in all da best private clgs around,n i guess then call u 4 sure after 31st...#cool...with an aggregate like urz,im really shocked u r worried!#shocked...anyway i applied in Wah,Riphah,Shalamar<FMH nd Sharif


----------



## junaid444

Tamkanat Sial said:


> so we r in da same boat then?#wink...i didn't get called either except for Sharif BDS,where i dn't wanna go...u've applied in all da best private clgs around,n i guess then call u 4 sure after 31st...#cool...with an aggregate like urz,im really shocked u r worried!#shocked...anyway i applied in Wah,Riphah,Shalamar<FMH nd Sharif


i am onlu worried about the act that i am not getting any call#confused #eek s whereas some of my frndz got called but from ''thakkar'' colleges only though .. #laugh


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

hahaha...#laugh...no u'll get called inshAllah!#yes....im dreading 4 me here!  77% only! n merit will rise,it was obvious 4rm UHS merit list!


----------



## junaid444

Tamkanat Sial said:


> hahaha...#laugh...no u'll get called inshAllah!#yes....im dreading 4 me here!  77% only! n merit will rise,it was obvious 4rm UHS merit list!


dont worry you will inshALLAH get into a very good college:happy: #yes


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Shalamar final merit list: 

Shalamar Medical and Dental College

check waiting lists here:

Shalamar Medical and Dental College


----------



## junaid444

anas90 said:


> Shalamar final merit list:
> 
> Shalamar Medical and Dental College
> 
> check waiting lists here:
> 
> Shalamar Medical and Dental College


has anybody seen the list ??? of shalamar ??? i have seen mine#grin #grin #yes


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> i asked a guy at shalamar and he said that last yr merit waz 73 % #shocked #confused


Yup, the merit was 73% for Expatriate Candidates but, the Open Merit Seats had somewhat 76-82% merit year, and a couple of kids in 80s, got into Government Medical Colleges later and left the college.. So, the merit was cut to, 75-79%, open merit seats. Hope that clears the confusion.. 

And these percentages are reflective of UHS aggregate, not including interview points..


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> has anybody seen the list ??? of shalamar ??? i have seen mine#grin #grin #yes


I am sure, the merit of Shalamar is pretty clear to you now, it's on the high end


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> I am sure, the merit of Shalamar is pretty clear to you now, it's on the high end


but i got addmission there #wink is it a good college ?


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> but i got addmission there #wink is it a good college ?


It's definitely one of the best private medical college out there, it's just that it's new due to which it is not as popular as CMH and FMH, but it is operated under the Board of governors of LUMS, and sooner or later they might just affiliate it with LUMS 

Just go check out the college for yourself and you'll know for yourself..


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> but i got addmission there #wink is it a good college ?


As I said, it's on the high end 
One of the best


----------



## masterh

And the day, it gets it's affiliation with LUMS, it will be the hardest medical college of Pakistan to get into..


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> but i got addmission there #wink is it a good college ?


Are you Muhammad Junaid Riaz? 90th position.. I mean come on dude, a 79% UHS aggregate student on 90th, that means, the merit is pretty high  That too, for a 2 years old college, the 3rd year classes are going to start in december inshallah


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> And the day, it gets it's affiliation with LUMS, it will be the hardest medical college of Pakistan to get into..


but how shoult i wait for other list of collges when they have only given me 4 days to submit fee #frown


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Are you Muhammad Junaid Riaz? 90th position.. I mean come on dude, a 79% UHS aggregate student on 90th, that means, the merit is pretty high  That too, for a 2 years old college, the 3rd year classes are going to start in december inshallah


yeah i am Muhammad junaid riaz #happy


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> but how shoult i wait for other list of collges when they have only given me 4 days to submit fee #frown


Well, no hassles, just call the staff there and ask them to atleast give you a fortnight, they will.. They are pretty much reflexive in their schedules.. The Principal is a nice man, ex-VP Aga Khan..


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Well, no hassles, just call the staff there and ask them to atleast give you a fortnight, they will.. They are pretty much reflexive in their schedules.. The Principal is a nice man, ex-VP Aga Khan..


they have given me 4 nov as lsst date #sad


----------



## masterh

Just go to the college tomorrow and talk to the principal  He'll not disappoint you..


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> they have given me 4 nov as lsst date #sad


Just go to the college tomorrow and talk to the principal He'll not disappoint you..


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Well, no hassles, just call the staff there and ask them to atleast give you a fortnight, they will.. They are pretty much reflexive in their schedules.. The Principal is a nice man, ex-VP Aga Khan..


cant it be done on fone #baffled


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> cant it be done on fone #baffled


I am not sure.. The principal is a very busy man, request process hotay hotay, 4th november will pass..


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Well, no hassles, just call the staff there and ask them to atleast give you a fortnight, they will.. They are pretty much reflexive in their schedules.. The Principal is a nice man, ex-VP Aga Khan..


#sad #sad ...but what if i simply go to shalamar #cool :happy:


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> #sad #sad ...but what if i simply go to shalamar #cool :happy:


Well, you should then 

And, listen, If you really want to buy some time for the dues to be submitted, call the receptionist and ask her to connect you to the principal directly.. Only then, anything can be done.. He's a flexible guy..


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Well, no hassles, just call the staff there and ask them to atleast give you a fortnight, they will.. They are pretty much reflexive in their schedules.. The Principal is a nice man, ex-VP Aga Khan..


thanx alot brother ... i will definitely call him tomorrow #yes :happy: #cool


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> thanx alot brother ... i will definitely call him tomorrow #yes :happy: #cool


No Problem


----------



## DocYasir

junaid444 said:


> cant it be done on fone #baffled


one more thing can be done if you are ready to sacrifice 75000 rupees#wink just deposit your fee and in case you get in somewhere else then they will return you other dues except admission fee


----------



## junaid444

DocYasir said:


> one more thing can be done if you are ready to sacrifice 75000 rupees#wink just deposit your fee and in case you get in somewhere else then they will return you other dues except admission fee


they said i can submit in three installments #happy #happy


----------



## lasifanar

I got inn, and im goin! anyone else from the us or abroad going to shalamar this year?


----------



## junaid444

lasifanar said:


> I got inn, and im goin! anyone else from the us or abroad going to shalamar this year?


i am going too to shalamar ...wats ur name ? #yes :happy:


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

shalimar mein BDS hai? Cuz i jxt went through da PMDC website n i saw that there were a hundred seats for MBBS bt no BDS seat! ...


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

are there any BDS seats in shalimar?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Tamkanat Sial said:


> are there any BDS seats in shalimar?


except cmh, fmh, lmdc & sharif, no private medical college is offering bds in lahore.


----------



## junaid444

Tamkanat Sial said:


> shalimar mein BDS hai? Cuz i jxt went through da PMDC website n i saw that there were a hundred seats for MBBS bt no BDS seat! ...


no bds in shalamar #nerd mbbs mein nae ho ga tmara #shocked


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

i don't knw,im on the waiting list...#sad


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

sides i asked da question cuz on Shalamar's website it is named 'Shalamar medical and DENTAL college' ....if it iz not offering any BDS seats why is it name so?#confused does that mean thet it has BDS seats but they r not recognized?#eek


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

can i get in?if i have 83 number on first merit list?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Tamkanat Sial said:


> sides i asked da question cuz on Shalamar's website it is named 'Shalamar medical and DENTAL college' ....if it iz not offering any BDS seats why is it name so?#confused does that mean thet it has BDS seats but they r not recognized?#eek


almost every medical college is named in this way.....#yes because if they have a full-fledged dental section, they are eligible to start bds.

but shalamar hasn't started yet.


----------



## junaid444

Tamkanat Sial said:


> sides i asked da question cuz on Shalamar's website it is named 'Shalamar medical and DENTAL college' ....if it iz not offering any BDS seats why is it name so?#confused does that mean thet it has BDS seats but they r not recognized?#eek


i asked them ...they said that they are not offering any bds addmissions .....but may b after year or two #yes :happy:


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

oOOooohhhh!!right, thankx both ov u!#happy...


----------



## junaid444

Tamkanat Sial said:


> can i get in?if i have 83 number on first merit list?


final list or waiting #wink


----------



## DAZZLED

HI! does anyone know how many people from the first list took admission?? and did any of you buy the books etc yet?


----------



## Emaan

my merit numbr is 85 n apllied in bds in fmh, do i hav any chance ov gettin admission dere??


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Emaan said:


> my merit numbr is 85 n apllied in bds in fmh, do i hav any chance ov gettin admission dere??


merit no.85 in fmh list?

then you will surely get in fmh..!


----------



## DAZZLED

And can anyone pls tell me about the hostels of shalamar?


----------



## Emaan

anas90 said:


> merit no.85 in fmh list?
> 
> then you will surely get in fmh..!


jeez thx i hav bin worried sick cuz d lady who told me abt my merit numbr simply smiled at me and said dat i wz on d borderline n my chances ov gettin admission r vague(though my tst went quite gud)...#sad btw my marks r 799in fsc n i applied in lmdc for bds n shalamar, sheikh zayed, central park avicenna 4 mbbs any chance ov me gettin in any ov dem?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Emaan said:


> jeez thx i hav bin worried sick cuz d lady who told me abt my merit numbr simply smiled at me and said dat i wz on d borderline n my chances ov gettin admission r vague(though my tst went quite gud)...#sad btw my marks r 799in fsc n i applied in lmdc for bds n shalamar, sheikh zayed, central park avicenna 4 mbbs any chance ov me gettin in any ov dem?


tell your mcat marks?#confused


----------



## Emaan

anas90 said:


> tell your mcat marks?#confused


 508 ( i noe dey r pathetic)#sad still any chances? n my o level aggregate is 77.55%


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Emaan said:


> 508 ( i noe dey r pathetic)#sad still any chances? n my o level aggregate is 77.55%


i have 802 in fsc & almost 600 in mcat & i'm not in list of 1st 200 students selected for bds..!

its good to know your good merit no., but you should have got call by now/.

anyhow did you get call from anywhere else?

lmdc didn't entertain students below 825 in fsc yet.


----------



## Emaan

anas90 said:


> i have 802 in fsc & almost 600 in mcat & i'm not in list of 1st 200 students selected for bds..!
> 
> its good to know your good merit no., but you should have got call by now/.
> 
> anyhow did you get call from anywhere else?
> 
> lmdc didn't entertain students below 825 in fsc yet.


nope i ddnt get any call i hav a gud merit numbr cuz my aptitude test went really gud( i worked quite hard 4 its preparation),i mite hav gotten gud marks in mcat too but i ddnt prepare 4 it as my dad ddnt want to pay fee 4 a private med clg n den he changed his mind n i gave mcat on 4 day prep,#sad neways do i hav any chance 2 get into any ov d private med clgs wich i hav mentioned above?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Emaan said:


> nope i ddnt get any call i hav a gud merit numbr cuz my aptitude test went really gud( i worked quite hard 4 its preparation),i mite hav gotten gud marks in mcat too but i ddnt prepare 4 it as my dad ddnt want to pay fee 4 a private med clg n den he changed his mind n i gave mcat on 4 day prep,#sad neways do i hav any chance 2 get into any ov d private med clgs wich i hav mentioned above?


your case is same as mine.......i applied in all these colleges except Avicenna.

merit is too high in shalamar & shk.zyaed, in central park; no local seat is left now,

i also gave bds interview but they are not entertaining students below 825 yet.

so you are left with aviccena? what happened there?

dont worry.............you will get in fmh for mbbs or bds InshaAllah. :happy:


----------



## Emaan

anas90 said:


> your case is same as mine.......i applied in all these colleges except Avicenna.
> 
> merit is too high in shalamar & shk.zyaed, in central park; no local seat is left now,
> 
> i also gave bds interview but they are not entertaining students below 825 yet.
> 
> so you are left with aviccena? what happened there?
> 
> dont worry.............you will get in fmh for mbbs or bds InshaAllah. :happy:


i wz cald 4 interview at avicenna all dey askg wz hw many mobiles i hav,hw many calls do i get n hw often do i use internet, dats it n i got 31 out ov 35 in avicenna interview i guess but i ddnt get any call 4m dere.... do u think i wud get in dere?


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> And can anyone pls tell me about the hostels of shalamar?


i have the same question #baffled


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Emaan said:


> i wz cald 4 interview at avicenna all dey askg wz hw many mobiles i hav,hw many calls do i get n hw often do i use internet, dats it n i got 31 out ov 35 in avicenna interview i guess but i ddnt get any call 4m dere.... do u think i wud get in dere?


avicenna ppl are simply funnY.......!#wink

they called de 1st 150 selected students & the last date for fee submission was 2nd nov.

a guy on this forum with de name DocYasir was called 2 submit fees......i came 2 know that avicenna ppl r calling students above 850 in fsc only.

u should contact them 2moro.......may b some seats lying vacant.


----------



## DAZZLED

i went there today..should've asked someone about everything #sad 
now i'll have to wait till 19th#frown


----------



## Emaan

anas90 said:


> avicenna ppl are simply funnY.......!#wink
> 
> they called de 1st 150 selected students & the last date for fee submission was 2nd nov.
> 
> a guy on this forum with de name DocYasir was called 2 submit fees......i came 2 know that avicenna ppl r calling students above 850 in fsc only.
> 
> u should contact them 2moro.......may b some seats lying vacant.


hmmm u r rite abviously every med clg luks 4 d bst candidates dey cud find but i have heard dat sheikh sahab has taken ppl wid 700 marks in fsc in d past(dey got gud marks in interview i guess), i wz just hopin against hope dat i get admission dere( though my sheikh zayed tst ddnt go bad either i wud dump avicenna if i get into sheikh zayed cuz ov d fact dat sheikh sahab takes classes till 1am in the mornin!! imagine dat.....#roll


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Emaan said:


> hmmm u r rite abviously every med clg luks 4 d bst candidates dey cud find but i have heard dat sheikh sahab has taken ppl wid 700 marks in fsc in d past(dey got gud marks in interview i guess), i wz just hopin against hope dat i get admission dere( though my sheikh zayed tst ddnt go bad either i wud dump avicenna if i get into sheikh zayed cuz ov d fact dat sheikh sahab takes classes till 1am in the mornin!! imagine dat.....#roll


more than 3000 students gave test in Shk.Zyaed this year.....!

what do you think? they are waiting for average students like us...!!

forget about it & think of other options!:happy:


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

DAZZLED said:


> i went there today..should've asked someone about everything #sad
> now i'll have to wait till 19th#frown


went where? in aviccena?


----------



## ROOHISAJID

anas90 said:


> went where? in aviccena?


 no i was talking about shalamar.. i gave the interview at avicenna but didn't get admsn there.. a girl i know did but she gave them money to secure the seat before interviews and all.. i guess thats how they work at avicenna#wink 

i've joined Shalamar so i was asking about it#happy


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

anas90 said:


> i have 802 in fsc & almost 600 in mcat & i'm not in list of 1st 200 students selected for bds..!
> 
> its good to know your good merit no., but you should have got call by now/.
> 
> anyhow did you get call from anywhere else?
> 
> lmdc didn't entertain students below 825 in fsc yet.


#eek...why didn't i get any calls 4rm FMH when i have 900 markx in FSC,840 in UHS?...neither BDS nor MBBS!....????#sad#angry#sad#sad.......#confused


----------



## sehar sheikh

Tamkanat Sial said:


> #eek...why didn't i get any calls 4rm FMH when i have 900 markx in FSC,840 in UHS?...neither BDS nor MBBS!....????#sad#angry#sad#sad.......#confused


hey check your inbox! 
i dropped a message #happy


----------



## junaid444

ROOHISAJID said:


> no i was talking about shalamar.. i gave the interview at avicenna but didn't get admsn there.. a girl i know did but she gave them money to secure the seat before interviews and all.. i guess thats how they work at avicenna#wink
> 
> i've joined Shalamar so i was asking about it#happy


i have submitted my dues at shalamar too #wink #cool


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> i have submitted my dues at shalamar too #wink #cool


great! see you in class#wink


----------



## DAZZLED

Tamkanat Sial said:


> #eek...why didn't i get any calls 4rm FMH when i have 900 markx in FSC,840 in UHS?...neither BDS nor MBBS!....????#sad#angry#sad#sad.......#confused


 my uhs aggregate is 80% and i didnt get a call either#sad


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> my uhs aggregate is 80% and i didnt get a call either#sad


wats ur name etc #shocked


----------



## Emaan

anas90 said:


> more than 3000 students gave test in Shk.Zyaed this year.....!
> 
> what do you think? they are waiting for average students like us...!!
> 
> forget about it & think of other options!:happy:


Lol u r rite...gotta keep fingers crxd#happy


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

sehar sheikh said:


> hey check your inbox!
> i dropped a message #happy


got them! #happy


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

DAZZLED said:


> my uhs aggregate is 80% and i didnt get a call either#sad


#eek..ekkk!!really???...thats weird!#shocked...#angryFMH is so like 'Dumbledore'..#angry...


----------



## junaid444

Tamkanat Sial said:


> #eek..ekkk!!really???...thats weird!#shocked...#angryFMH is so like 'Dumbledore'..#angry...


chor do fmh ki jaaaaaaan #cool


----------



## DAZZLED

Tamkanat Sial said:


> #eek..ekkk!!really???...thats weird!#shocked...#angryFMH is so like 'Dumbledore'..#angry...


 hahaha..i'd say more like munDUNGus now that i didnt get admission there#wink
but i got into shalamar so i guess its fine#happy


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> hahaha..i'd say more like munDUNGus now that i didnt get admission there#wink
> but i got into shalamar so i guess its fine#happy


dazzled wqats ur name #angry


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> dazzled wqats ur name #angry


 i am DAZZLED #cool #wink #laugh


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> dazzled wqats ur name #angry



kiddin#wink tell u in class#happy


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> kiddin#wink tell u in class#happy


o k .. . .


----------



## lite_lord

junaid444 said:


> #angry wats wrong in telling now #frown


guy u looks like idiot...
This is not what i want to read...
If u wants to do 'poondi(flert)' then do on fb or some other social site,please for God sake behave professionally...


----------



## junaid444

lite_lord said:


> guy u looks like idiot...
> This is not what i want to read...
> If u wants to do 'poondi(flert)' then do on fb or some other social site,please for God sake behave professionally...


omg .... y r u getting so upset #frown


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Tamkanat Sial said:


> #eek...why didn't i get any calls 4rm FMH when i have 900 markx in FSC,840 in UHS?...neither BDS nor MBBS!....????#sad#angry#sad#sad.......#confused


Fmh administration is 'faaaarigggg' in conducting admission process!#baffled

18th oct. was the date for 1st merit list there, 
after 18, those who contacted fmh ppl; they said 'list is postponed to 31st oct.' #rofl
but they kept calling cream students for interview thing.#shocked

on 31st they stated; 400 students are provisionally shortlisted for Mbbs & 200 for Bds.

the other day, a statement from fmh rumored; only 925 above called for admissions!

now they are telling everybody to wait.............in-short they don't have a straight-forward admission policy.#angry


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

junaid444 said:


> chor do fmh ki jaaaaaaan #cool


but i reaLLLLllllyyyy wanna get in FMH!#sad...


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

DAZZLED said:


> hahaha..i'd say more like munDUNGus now that i didnt get admission there#wink
> but i got into shalamar so i guess its fine#happy


how can u be so sure that u didn't get admission in FMH?#confused....maybe they will call u after Eid!...#yes


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

anas90 said:


> Fmh administration is 'faaaarigggg' in conducting admission process!#baffled
> 
> 18th oct. was the date for 1st merit list there,
> after 18, those who contacted fmh ppl; they said 'list is postponed to 31st oct.' #rofl
> but they kept calling cream students for interview thing.#shocked
> 
> on 31st they stated; 400 students are provisionally shortlisted for Mbbs & 200 for Bds.
> 
> the other day, a statement from fmh rumored; only 925 above called for admissions!
> 
> now they are telling everybody to wait.............in-short they don't have a straight-forward admission policy.#angry


so shud i still wait for FMH then or submit my dues at Shalamar?#confused...n therez one more thing,my dad iz a doc,nd he taught in FMH,he sayz their hospital is superb and they make good doctorz like CMH and Shifa....Shalamar started jxt 2 yearz back and there are some insecurities about it unlike FMH.....#baffled#baffled#baffled


----------



## junaid444

Tamkanat Sial said:


> so shud i still wait for FMH then or submit my dues at Shalamar?#confused...n therez one more thing,my dad iz a doc,nd he taught in FMH,he sayz their hospital is superb and they make good doctorz like CMH and Shifa....Shalamar started jxt 2 yearz back and there are some insecurities about it unlike FMH.....#baffled#baffled#baffled


then pray hard #yes #yes :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

on it!#wink


----------



## junaid444

Tamkanat Sial said:


> on it!#wink


waise isnt the merit of fmh higher than shalamar #baffled


----------



## DAZZLED

Tamkanat Sial said:


> how can u be so sure that u didn't get admission in FMH?#confused....maybe they will call u after Eid!...#yes


hmm maybe.. but i've already paid at shalamar so i wont be joining fmh..


----------



## DAZZLED

Tamkanat Sial said:


> so shud i still wait for FMH then or submit my dues at Shalamar?#confused...n therez one more thing,my dad iz a doc,nd he taught in FMH,he sayz their hospital is superb and they make good doctorz like CMH and Shifa....Shalamar started jxt 2 yearz back and there are some insecurities about it unlike FMH.....#baffled#baffled#baffled


fmh has got good reputation as a lot of students in medical colleges recommended cmh and fmh.. but i think you should join the one that suits you the best and where you'll be most comfortable#happy i liked fmh a lot when i went there but shalamar's buildings awesome and a lot closer to home#wink


----------



## DAZZLED

lite_lord said:


> guy u looks like idiot...
> This is not what i want to read...
> If u wants to do 'poondi(flert)' then do on fb or some other social site,please for God sake behave professionally...


 sorry for offending you#sad


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Tamkanat Sial said:


> so shud i still wait for FMH then or submit my dues at Shalamar?#confused...n therez one more thing,my dad iz a doc,nd he taught in FMH,he sayz their hospital is superb and they make good doctorz like CMH and Shifa....Shalamar started jxt 2 yearz back and there are some insecurities about it unlike FMH.....#baffled#baffled#baffled


i don't know of the insecurities in shalamar..........but 1 thing is for sure; it took Shalamar 2 yearz to make a superb name as that of Fmh.:happy:

shalamar strictly obeys merit.........there is no fraudulent scene like it sometime happens in Fmh.#rofl i know of such cases!

i think; shalamar hospital is equally good as that of fmh.#yes

you should have no doubt in standard about the new big names like shalamar or sheikh.zyaed.


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> sorry for offending you#sad


@lite_lord ... u dont need to read my posts .... if u dont like to ... i will write what i want...u like it or not ...i dont care ....and BTW it ''flirt'' not flert#frown


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> @lite_lord ... u dont need to read my posts .... if u dont like to ... i will write what i want...u like it or not ...i dont care ....and BTW it ''flirt'' not flert#frown



hehe..i have to thank the guy for telling me what poondi actually meant
i had been using the word wrong all my life #wink


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> hehe..i have to thank the guy for telling me what poondi actually meant
> i had been using the word wrong all my life #wink


#frown


----------



## lite_lord

junaid444 said:


> #frown


chalo mera kya jata hai lol,lgee raho...#laugh #laugh #laugh


----------



## lite_lord

DAZZLED said:


> hehe..i have to thank the guy for telling me what poondi actually meant
> i had been using the word wrong all my life #wink


o really...#wink


----------



## junaid444

lite_lord said:


> chalo mera kya jata hai lol,lgee raho...#laugh #laugh #laugh


thats like a goood boy #cool


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

junaid444 said:


> waise isnt the merit of fmh higher than shalamar #baffled


i guess i some1 mentioned on thix site that FMH and Shalamar have equivalent merit!....#yes...anyway,i can hope atleast!#wink...EiD MuBarIk!!!#laugh:happy:


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

DAZZLED said:


> fmh has got good reputation as a lot of students in medical colleges recommended cmh and fmh.. but i think you should join the one that suits you the best and where you'll be most comfortable#happy i liked fmh a lot when i went there but shalamar's buildings awesome and a lot closer to home#wink


really?#happy... tell me about da building?is it more big than FMH?n did u see da hostels?what r they like?


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

anas90 said:


> i don't know of the insecurities in shalamar..........but 1 thing is for sure; it took Shalamar 2 yearz to make a superb name as that of Fmh.:happy:
> 
> shalamar strictly obeys merit.........there is no fraudulent scene like it sometime happens in Fmh.#rofl i know of such cases!
> 
> i think; shalamar hospital is equally good as that of fmh.#yes
> 
> you should have no doubt in standard about the new big names like shalamar or sheikh.zyaed.


yeah u got a point....#yes


----------



## junaid444

Tamkanat Sial said:


> i guess i some1 mentioned on thix site that FMH and Shalamar have equivalent merit!....#yes...anyway,i can hope atleast!#wink...EiD MuBarIk!!!#laugh:happy:


EID mubarak to you as well #wink


----------



## DAZZLED

Tamkanat Sial said:


> really?#happy... tell me about da building?is it more big than FMH?n did u see da hostels?what r they like?


i dont know about bigger but it was denitely more impressive#happy I'd like to know about the hostels too. somebody told me that shalamar doesnt have a separate building for hostels and the ones that they have are located far away...but i'm not sure#sad


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> i dont know about bigger but it was denitely more impressive#happy I'd like to know about the hostels too. somebody told me that shalamar doesnt have a separate building for hostels and the ones that they have are located far away...but i'm not sure#sad


i have heard that shalamar hostels are located in lahore cantt #frown


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> i dont know about bigger but it was denitely more impressive#happy I'd like to know about the hostels too. somebody told me that shalamar doesnt have a separate building for hostels and the ones that they have are located far away...but i'm not sure#sad


i have heard that shalamar hostels are located in lahore cantt #frown full khwari#frown #angry


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> i have heard that shalamar hostels are located in lahore cantt #frown full khwari#frown #angry


 called the transport guys.. they said shalamar has separate hostels for each class.. i hope he was confusing hostels with something else.. He said the newest one is at kalma chowk #sad hope theyr WRONG!!


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> called the transport guys.. they said shalamar has separate hostels for each class.. i hope he was confusing hostels with something else.. He said the newest one is at kalma chowk #sad hope theyr WRONG!!


#angry #frown kalma chowk#frown #angry


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> #angry #frown kalma chowk#frown #angry


#sad i dont know if there is a proper hostel! i mean the guy at avicenna really scared me about the hostel but theres no clear mention of any hostel here#sad #angry isn't kalma chowk really far away in the city?#frown and maybe its just the girls hostel thats like this #angry #angry


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> #sad i dont know if there is a proper hostel! i mean the guy at avicenna really scared me about the hostel but theres no clear mention of any hostel here#sad #angry isn't kalma chowk really far away in the city?#frown and maybe its just the girls hostel thats like this #angry #angry


YEAH KALMA CHOWK IS FAAAAAAAAR AWAY FROM COLLEGE #angry ry #angry...these **** would charge xtra for transport then#angry


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> YEAH KALMA CHOWK IS FAAAAAAAAR AWAY FROM COLLEGE #angry ry #angry...these **** would charge xtra for transport then#angry


#frown i heard its 3000 for hostelites and 4800 for dayscholars if you use the clg transport..


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> #frown i heard its 3000 for hostelites and 4800 for dayscholars if you use the clg transport..


#angry #angry #angry #angry #angry #angry


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> #frown i heard its 3000 for hostelites and 4800 for dayscholars if you use the clg transport..


is se acha banda cycle rakh le #cool


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> is se acha banda cycle rakh le #cool


#laugh hahaha it'll take hours.. we'll have to live on our cycles. i'll die on the first day#wink


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> #laugh hahaha it'll take hours.. we'll have to live on our cycles. i'll die on the first day#wink


r u from lahore #confused and lol i was just kidding #cool #roll #rofl


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> r u from lahore #confused and lol i was just kidding #cool #roll #rofl


yeah.. but my parents wanna kick me out so i'm asking around about hostels etc#wink #wink and i know u are kidding.. noone can can seriously suggest going there on cycles #laugh


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> yeah.. but my parents wanna kick me out so i'm asking around about hostels etc#wink #wink and i know u are kidding.. noone can can seriously suggest going there on cycles #laugh


i was serious ,,,but only for a while though...omg ... u r in lahore ..... then y r ur parents ''kicking;'' u out #rofl #shocked


----------



## sehar sheikh

i visited the college too! it's building was quite impressive!


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> i was serious ,,,but only for a while though...omg ... u r in lahore ..... then y r ur parents ''kicking;'' u out #rofl #shocked


you dont live in lahore??#confused umm they think it'll help me study better! besides i wanted to go to army medical clg since i was born and always wanted to stay in hostel.. but I got over amc when i saw how our forces work#roll so hostels the last part remaining of my childhood dream#cool


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> you dont live in lahore??#confused umm they think it'll help me study better! besides i wanted to go to army medical clg since i was born and always wanted to stay in hostel.. but I got over amc when i saw how our forces work#roll so hostels the last part remaining of my childhood dream#cool


ooo okk .. na m from gujranwala


----------



## DAZZLED

sehar sheikh said:


> i visited the college too! it's building was quite impressive!


so have you joined shalamar?#happy


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> ooo okk .. na m from gujranwala


hmm..I went to school there.. its a great place#happy


----------



## sehar sheikh

DAZZLED said:


> so have you joined shalamar?#happy


yup! i am also joining it!If and only i don't get any response from fmh after eid!


----------



## sehar sheikh

junaid444 said:


> ooo okk .. na m from gujranwala


hey! i read your post that shalamar allowed you to pay the fee in three installments!
are they allowing everyone?or its just that you requested and they allowed you?
and do you know something about the refunding policy??


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> hmm..I went to school there.. its a great place#happy


yeah...which school ?
#eek


----------



## junaid444

sehar sheikh said:


> hey! i read your post that shalamar allowed you to pay the fee in three installments!
> are they allowing everyone?or its just that you requested and they allowed you?
> and do you know something about the refunding policy??


i guess they can allow everybody to pay in installments if one wishes#wink


----------



## sehar sheikh

ok thanks


----------



## junaid444

sehar sheikh said:


> ok thanks


np .... so r u going to shalamar ?


----------



## sehar sheikh

yes! hopefully!


----------



## junaid444

sehar sheikh said:


> yes! hopefully!


wats ur merit number #nerd


----------



## sehar sheikh

i was in the 1st waiting list! 
then i got a selection letter on friday!!


----------



## junaid444

sehar sheikh said:


> i was in the 1st waiting list!
> then i got a selection letter on friday!!


ala ... and wats the last date of fee submission #yes #yes #yes


----------



## sehar sheikh

11th!!


----------



## junaid444

sehar sheikh said:


> 11th!!


to kerwao phr #rofl


----------



## sehar sheikh

haha yeah.


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> yeah...which school ?
> #eek


APS#happy #happy


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> APS#happy #happy


achw


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> achw


AND u?#roll


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> AND u?#roll


i have done my o and a levels from beaconhouse lahore #wink


----------



## DAZZLED

what happens at orientation at shalamar??


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> what happens at orientation at shalamar??


wo choro .... ragging ki tyaran zoron se chal rhe hain #baffled


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> wo choro .... ragging ki tyaran zoron se chal rhe hain #baffled


Damn.. cant we be invisible first few days #sad


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> wo choro .... ragging ki tyaran zoron se chal rhe hain #baffled


they CANT rag us on orientation day can they? Our parents are going to be there#wink


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> they CANT rag us on orientation day can they? Our parents are going to be there#wink


but they surely will on 21 #wink


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> but they surely will on 21 #wink


i'm more excited about the ragging than the orientation #wink
you got any insiders who can tell us about their plans?


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> i'm more excited about the ragging than the orientation #wink


can you pls get me out of a weird situation ? #eek


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> i'm more excited about the ragging than the orientation #wink
> you got any insiders who can tell us about their plans?


https://www.facebook.com/helloshalamar
https://www.facebook.com/groups/helloshalamar/ #angry #angry


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> can you pls get me out of a weird situation ? #eek


um what situation


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> um what situation


u r a guy or girl #confused #eek


----------



## junaid444

lol ...bcuz it would b good dicsussing ragging if i know ur gender ... so that we can make some plans ... if u now wat i mean


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> u r a guy or girl #confused #eek


hehe.. a GIRL. why?


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> lol ...bcuz it would b good dicsussing ragging if i know ur gender ... so that we can make some plans ... if u now wat i mean


like what? we can't hide we can't run.. what we gonna do?#sad #frown


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> like what? we can't hide we can't run.. what we gonna do?#sad #frown


lol ... u tell then #grin


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> lol ... u tell then #grin


 #frown i can't think of a thing! i'll ask around how to escape ferocious seniors#wink


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> #frown i can't think of a thing! i'll ask around how to escape ferocious seniors#wink


i just saw their posts and they seem alot serious #frown


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> i just saw their posts and they seem alot serious #frown


 they seem to be really after you if u are junaid butt #wink


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> they seem to be really after you if u are junaid butt #wink


lol yes #wink


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> lol yes #wink


We'll survive INSHALLAH and then we'll take our revenge from next year's class #happy


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> We'll survive INSHALLAH and then we'll take our revenge from next year's class #happy


ziada se zida kia ho jae ga #cool #shocked


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> ziada se zida kia ho jae ga #cool #shocked


remember munna bhai #wink


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> remember munna bhai #wink


naaa... i am sure there will b alot ov mummy daddys here at shalamar #cool


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> naaa... i am sure there will b alot ov mummy daddys here at shalamar #cool


you mean paindu people?? they can be savage too#frown


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> you mean paindu people?? they can be savage too#frown


na ..not paindu... mummy daddy #eek


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> naaa... i am sure there will b alot ov mummy daddys here at shalamar #cool


Junaid Butt, you have no idea, about the ragging at Shalamar.. Seniors made the first day of last first year, a hell.. and a couple of odd girls, made a huge fuss about it.. One girl even left  And, boys are ragged, not only the first day alone, but the freaking first 3 months..


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Junaid Butt, you have no idea, about the ragging at Shalamar.. Seniors made the first day of last first year, a hell.. and a couple of odd girls, made a huge fuss about it.. One girl even left  And, boys are ragged, not only the first day alone, but the freaking first 3 months..


wat do they do actually ? and were are you from ?


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> na ..not paindu... #eek


#baffled i dont get your slang.. i'm new in the area#roll mummy daddy= caring??


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> #baffled i dont get your slang.. i'm new in the area#roll mummy daddy= caring??


u can take it as unsocial #happy


----------



## DAZZLED

masterh said:


> Junaid Butt, you have no idea, about the ragging at Shalamar.. Seniors made the first day of last first year, a hell.. and a couple of odd girls, made a huge fuss about it.. One girl even left  And, boys are ragged, not only the first day alone, but the freaking first 3 months..


ohh.. you are a student there so pls can you tell us about hostels and college life? and yes orientation day too... 

and we'll handle your RAGGING #roll #angry


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> u can take it as unsocial #happy



aah okay#happy


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> ohh.. you are a student there so pls can you tell us about hostels and college life? and yes orientation day too...
> 
> and we'll handle your RAGGING #roll #angry


@ dazzled ... we surely will #wink


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Junaid Butt, you have no idea, about the ragging at Shalamar.. Seniors made the first day of last first year, a hell.. and a couple of odd girls, made a huge fuss about it.. One girl even left  And, boys are ragged, not only the first day alone, but the freaking first 3 months..


how do you know my complete name #confused


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> how do you know my complete name #confused


#roll i just mentioned it #roll besides they r talking about YOU #wink


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> #roll i just mentioned it #roll besides they r talking about YOU #wink


#nerd


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> #roll i just mentioned it #roll besides they r talking about YOU #wink


omg ... , m famous #cool #cool


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> omg ... , m famous #cool #cool


#roll


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> #roll


lol ... the girl which left according to masterh .... #confused


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> lol ... the girl which left according to masterh .... #confused


why you are not thinking of following her are you?#wink #roll 
maybe she got into a gov clg. i bet we'll know the details by first week


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> why you are not thinking of following her are you?#wink #roll
> maybe she got into a gov clg. i bet we'll know the details by first week


no way i would be thinking of repeating her stuuupid act ...yeah wll see #happy


----------



## masterh

DAZZLED said:


> why you are not thinking of following her are you?#wink #roll
> maybe she got into a gov clg. i bet we'll know the details by first week


Yeah she did get into a govt college, but we ragged the hell out of her, she was this plastic faced girl who was extremely proud and was showing some attitude..

Basically, if you want to evade ragging without any hassle, be co-operative, or the wild ragging team of our college, yes, we have that team as well, will rip you apart.. But, you know, the people who get ragged pretty badly, become the favourites of seniors very soon..


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Yeah she did get into a govt college, but we ragged the hell out of her, she was this plastic faced girl who was extremely proud and was showing some attitude..
> 
> Basically, if you want to evade ragging without any hassle, be co-operative, or the wild ragging team of our college, yes, we have that team as well, will rip you apart.. But, you know, the people who get ragged pretty badly, become the favourites of seniors very soon..


so wats ur name brather #happy


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Yeah she did get into a govt college, but we ragged the hell out of her, she was this plastic faced girl who was extremely proud and was showing some attitude..
> 
> Basically, if you want to evade ragging without any hassle, be co-operative, or the wild ragging team of our college, yes, we have that team as well, will rip you apart.. But, you know, the people who get ragged pretty badly, become the favourites of seniors very soon..


it will be fun meeting you guys inshALLAH #laugh


----------



## DAZZLED

masterh said:


> Yeah she did get into a govt college, but we ragged the hell out of her, she was this plastic faced girl who was extremely proud and was showing some attitude..
> 
> Basically, if you want to evade ragging without any hassle, be co-operative, or the wild ragging team of our college, yes, we have that team as well, will rip you apart.. But, you know, the people who get ragged pretty badly, become the favourites of seniors very soon..


so the most ragged one is the luckiest one?#eek


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> so the most ragged one is the luckiest one?#eek


rofl #confused


----------



## masterh

DAZZLED said:


> ohh.. you are a student there so pls can you tell us about hostels and college life? and yes orientation day too...
> 
> and we'll handle your RAGGING #roll #angry


College life is pretty good.. You get two breaks, bunking is okay as well.. We have this table tennis craze in our college and we have these girls vs boys matches on daily basis and studies are pretty good too.. Teachers are helpful.. Anatomy would screw you for sure, others are fun.. 

Hostel life depends on your room mates  For food you have two options, either you can subscribe for the Hostel mess or College mess.. College mess is better, they deliver your food right on time in the hostels, there's a laundry, college library is open till 11 pm at night, college buses are okay too.. You'll be taken for shopping twice a week..


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Yeah she did get into a govt college, but we ragged the hell out of her, she was this plastic faced girl who was extremely proud and was showing some attitude..
> 
> Basically, if you want to evade ragging without any hassle, be co-operative, or the wild ragging team of our college, yes, we have that team as well, will rip you apart.. But, you know, the people who get ragged pretty badly, become the favourites of seniors very soon..


how many guys get a single room and where the hostel located ? #eek


----------



## DAZZLED

masterh said:


> College life is pretty good.. You get two breaks, bunking is okay as well.. We have this table tennis craze in our college and we have these girls vs boys matches on daily basis and studies are pretty good too.. Teachers are helpful.. Anatomy would screw you for sure, others are fun..
> 
> Hostel life depends on your room mates  For food you have two options, either you can subscribe for the Hostel mess or College mess.. College mess is better, they deliver your food right on time in the hostels, there's a laundry, college library is open till 11 pm at night, college buses are okay too.. You'll be taken for shopping twice a week..


Thanks alot.. those are the first helpful words in ages... 
where do we get the white coats? and do we have to bring anything along on orientation except for our parents?


----------



## masterh

DAZZLED said:


> so the most ragged one is the luckiest one?#eek


Basically, yes 

Hashim


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> how many guys get a single room and where the hostel located ? #eek


are there acs and fridge #happy


----------



## masterh

DAZZLED said:


> Thanks alot.. those are the first helpful words in ages...
> where do we get the white coats? and do we have to bring anything along on orientation except for our parents?


No you don't have to, there's a bookshop in the basement and you can get everything from there. 

You'll get your college bag, a Digital Access card, Yearly Planner and a Rule Book on Orientation Day  And yes, Lavish Hi-Tea as well


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Yeah she did get into a govt college, but we ragged the hell out of her, she was this plastic faced girl who was extremely proud and was showing some attitude..
> 
> Basically, if you want to evade ragging without any hassle, be co-operative, or the wild ragging team of our college, yes, we have that team as well, will rip you apart.. But, you know, the people who get ragged pretty badly, become the favourites of seniors very soon..


so you mean we are lucky to get into smdc > #happy


----------



## masterh

DAZZLED said:


> are there acs and fridge #happy


Fridges are provided by the college, but ACs are provided no where, your room will have it's own meter and if you want an AC there, you and your room mate, will have to contribute money and buy it yourselves


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> how many guys get a single room and where the hostel located ? #eek


Junaid, you can opt for a single small room, if it's available, but usually, a room is shared by two students, but the best part is that you can choose your room mate 

The hostels are right now in Cavalry Ground, but, a building inside the college is being planned out and the construction would begin soon


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> so you mean we are lucky to get into smdc > #happy


You sure are


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Yeah she did get into a govt college, but we ragged the hell out of her, she was this plastic faced girl who was extremely proud and was showing some attitude..
> 
> Basically, if you want to evade ragging without any hassle, be co-operative, or the wild ragging team of our college, yes, we have that team as well, will rip you apart.. But, you know, the people who get ragged pretty badly, become the favourites of seniors very soon..


but the roommate must b from your class .. means first year ? #grin


----------



## DAZZLED

masterh said:


> Fridges are provided by the college, but ACs are provided no where, your room will have it's own meter and if you want an AC there, you and your room mate, will have to contribute money and buy it yourselves


fair enough!


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> but the roommate must b from your class .. means first year ? #grin


Yup, he can be from your class, but there are some nerdy students who share rooms with the seniors


----------



## DAZZLED

masterh said:


> Junaid, you can opt for a single small room, if it's available, but usually, a room is shared by two students, but the best part is that you can choose your room mate
> 
> The hostels are right now in Cavalry Ground, but, a building inside the college is being planned out and the construction would begin soon



girls hostels too?


----------



## masterh

DAZZLED said:


> fair enough!


There's a dorm room as well, where there's a TV and a DVD player and Weekends pe students arrange these Movie parties in Hostel..


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> so the most ragged one is the luckiest one?#eek


alaaa


----------



## masterh

DAZZLED said:


> girls hostels too?


No, girls have their hostel in Lahore Cantt, infront of Bilawal House, which is like a high security, posh area of Lahore.. One of the best places..

Cavalry ground also falls in Lahore Cantt and is a neighbour of Lahore Defence. Posh Area again.


----------



## DAZZLED

masterh said:


> There's a dorm room as well, where there's a TV and a DVD player and Weekends pe students arrange these Movie parties in Hostel..


Great.. so life's good here#happy


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> There's a dorm room as well, where there's a TV and a DVD player and Weekends pe students arrange these Movie parties in Hostel..


and wheres boys hostel ?
#eek


----------



## DAZZLED

masterh said:


> No, girls have their hostel in Lahore Cantt, infront of Bilawal House, which is like a high security, posh area of Lahore.. One of the best places..
> 
> Cavalry ground also falls in Lahore Cantt and is a neighbour of Lahore Defence. Posh Area again.


hehe.. so we can show off infront of friends#wink


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> Great.. so life's good here#happy


#grin


----------



## DAZZLED

thanks masterhashim#happy


----------



## junaid444

yeah thnx by my side too


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> yeah thnx by my side too


Welcome,
Boys hostel is in Cavalry Ground, Lahore Cantt.. And, it is also a posh area with one of the best markets of Lahore in vicinity


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Welcome,
> Boys hostel is in Cavalry Ground, Lahore Cantt.. And, it is also a posh area with one of the best markets of Lahore in vicinity


omg .... i have aunts house in cantt but still m going to hostel ..and how much time it take from hostel to college by bus and wats busses rent #eek


----------



## masterh

Thanks


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Thanks


thnx for wat ? #confused


----------



## masterh

Your bus rent would be 2,500 per month. And the hostel is hardly a 9-10 minutes drive from college campus.


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Your bus rent would be 2,500 per month. And the hostel is hardly a 9-10 minutes drive from college campus.


and wat were the passing % of students >


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> thnx for wat ? #confused


Oops, I meant Welcome..


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> and wat were the passing % of students >


In UHS, it was 89% last year, second to CMH among private medical colleges


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> In UHS, it was 89% last year, second to CMH among private medical colleges


nice ... so are you one of the raggers #baffled


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> nice ... so are you one of the raggers #baffled


I sure am.. But, to be truthful.. We won't harass you in the name of ragging.. It'll be fun, I'm sure.


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> I sure am.. But, to be truthful.. We won't harass you in the name of ragging.. It'll be fun, I'm sure.


then y dat girl left ... can u pls describe ur raggiing #happy


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> then y dat girl left ... can u pls describe ur raggiing #happy


Basically, that girl left because, she got admission in Fatima Jinnah.. But, she was ragged pretty badly, because of her offending attitude.. 

No worries, we are good seniors


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Basically, that girl left because, she got admission in Fatima Jinnah.. But, she was ragged pretty badly, because of her offending attitude..
> 
> No worries, we are good seniors


but i cant dance #baffled


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> but i cant dance #baffled


Haha, don't tell me


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Haha, don't tell me


now you will make me dance ?#nerd


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> now you will make me dance ?#nerd


Haha, Munna Bhai


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Haha, Munna Bhai


#wink


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Haha, Munna Bhai


wats the approx ratio of boys and girls in each class ?


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Welcome,
> Boys hostel is in Cavalry Ground, Lahore Cantt.. And, it is also a posh area with one of the best markets of Lahore in vicinity


wat are the net facilities and other xept studies


----------



## masterh

1st batch had 70 girls and 30 boys but, now it's like equal 50:50


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> wat are the net facilities and other xept studies


Well, the college has 3 elevators to save you the hassle of climbing up the stairs, then the campus has wi-fi for internet connectivity. College Library is open till 11pm. The hospital has banking facility as well. You'll be having a student health insurance as well, that means that, you'll be charged nothing if you consult any physician in the hospital and if anything unfortunately happens to you during college years, you'll pay a fraction amount of the total bill of the hospital. Thirdly, we have this student's area where students play indoor games like table tennis, chess and carrom board. A pool table has also been ordered. There are prayer areas too, Common rooms are also there. The college is fully air conditioned. Cafeteria is really good. There is an E-Lab as well having computers and a digital library that you can access anywhere through your personal login. Then, on the 4th floor, there is this party area, where you can host birthday parties and stuff.


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Haha, Munna Bhai


lol how do you know its equal ... we ddnt come yet and wat r the facilities at hostel #wink


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> lol how do you know its equal ... we ddnt come yet and wat r the facilities at hostel #wink


Well, the present first year had 50:50, and college will maintain this trend as per my info 
Hostel has a Food mess, conveyance is just a call away, every room will have it's own electricity meter, so you'll be paying only your part of the charges, there's a dorm room having a TV and DVD player, Geaser, Fridge, Generator, Microwave Oven everything will be provided by the college. AC, however is not going to be provided by the college. You'll be taken out by the warden twice every week for shopping officially, however, you can take a leave from hostel till 10pm if you want to visit some place on your own. Telephone facility is also available. Laundry facility is also available. Staff includes, a sweeper, a cook, a watch man and the warden.


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Haha, Munna Bhai


so before 10pm we can go anywhere anytime and daily ?


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Well, the present first year had 50:50, and college will maintain this trend as per my info
> Hostel has a Food mess, conveyance is just a call away, every room will have it's own electricity meter, so you'll be paying only your part of the charges, there's a dorm room having a TV and DVD player, Geaser, Fridge, Generator, Microwave Oven everything will be provided by the college. AC, however is not going to be provided by the college. You'll be taken out by the warden twice every week for shopping officially, however, you can take a leave from hostel till 10pm if you want to visit some place on your own. Telephone facility is also available. Laundry facility is also available. Staff includes, a sweeper, a cook, a watch man and the warden.


waise approx ap ka kitna expenditure ho jata hai total saal ka ?#eek


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> so before 10pm we can go anywhere anytime and daily ?


Yup, you can


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Welcome,
> Boys hostel is in Cavalry Ground, Lahore Cantt.. And, it is also a posh area with one of the best markets of Lahore in vicinity


wats ur name on facebook #happy


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> waise approx ap ka kitna expenditure ho jata hai total saal ka ?#eek


Around 5 lakhs for Day Scholars, and for hostilites, it'll be somewhat 6 lakhs at maximum, which is one of the lowest in Lahore and hey, if you get financial scholarship, the expenditure could even be as low as 3.5 lakhs to 4 lakhs..


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Welcome,
> Boys hostel is in Cavalry Ground, Lahore Cantt.. And, it is also a posh area with one of the best markets of Lahore in vicinity


how do we get that scholarship ?


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> how do we get that scholarship ?


Mid year, financial scholarship forms will be available


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Welcome,
> Boys hostel is in Cavalry Ground, Lahore Cantt.. And, it is also a posh area with one of the best markets of Lahore in vicinity


when i applied for shalamar ... she gave me a financial assistance form which i couldnt submit on time .... dayys after when i wnt to college to submit fee i asked can i submit that form even though due date was 28 of oct and i went to college on 3 oct ,..she refused ...which waz that form and which form are you talking aboiut ?


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> when i applied for shalamar ... she gave me a financial assistance form which i couldnt submit on time .... dayys after when i wnt to college to submit fee i asked can i submit that form even though due date was 28 of oct and i went to college on 3 oct ,..she refused ...which waz that form and which form are you talking aboiut ?


Same financial scholarship form, but, when you'll be submitting your 2nd installment, forms will be available again


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Thanks


everyone pays in installments ?


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Same financial scholarship form, but, when you'll be submitting your 2nd installment, forms will be available again


wat is the criteria for getting scholarship ?


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> everyone pays in installments ?


Mostly people do, but you can get a fee refund if you have submitted all the fee as a whole, but, later you get a scholarship of a certain amount.. Your money will be refunded..


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Thanks


how do we get scholarships ?


----------



## masterh

There are three types of scholarships

Financial: By checking the financial status and health of the guardian of the student. If, his income is found to be lower than the fee structure, which is mathematically calculated.

Merit Scholarship for New Student: On the basis of UHS aggregate

Merit Scholarship for Other Student: On the basis of UHS Prof Results


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Welcome,
> Boys hostel is in Cavalry Ground, Lahore Cantt.. And, it is also a posh area with one of the best markets of Lahore in vicinity


are t=you getting Ny scolarship[s ... and wats ur facebook id ?


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> are t=you getting Ny scolarship[s ... and wats ur facebook id ?


You won't find me on facebook, my ID's hidden, privacy settings.. Yup, I got a scholarship of 1.5 lakhs last year


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Welcome,
> Boys hostel is in Cavalry Ground, Lahore Cantt.. And, it is also a posh area with one of the best markets of Lahore in vicinity


hbow did you get scholarship ...details ?


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> hbow did you get scholarship ...details ?


I got category 3 scholarship


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Welcome,
> Boys hostel is in Cavalry Ground, Lahore Cantt.. And, it is also a posh area with one of the best markets of Lahore in vicinity


how much you scored and how much you study daily approx?


----------



## AK470

Who is the principal of shalimar ?? Some told me the principal of shalimar medical college is changed ? And new one is Dr. Eice Muhammad THE STRICT MAN #rofl


----------



## DAZZLED

AK470 said:


> Who is the principal of shalimar ?? Some told me the principal of shalimar medical college is changed ? And new one is Dr. Eice Muhammad THE STRICT MAN #rofl


#eek


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> #eek


i dont believe #nerd


----------



## junaid444

AK470 said:


> Who is the principal of shalimar ?? Some told me the principal of shalimar medical college is changed ? And new one is Dr. Eice Muhammad THE STRICT MAN #rofl


where are you from BTW ?


----------



## masterh

AK470 said:


> Who is the principal of shalimar ?? Some told me the principal of shalimar medical college is changed ? And new one is Dr. Eice Muhammad THE STRICT MAN #rofl


No, that is absolutely untrue  Our Principal is Prof. Dr Zahid Bashir.

I passed my 1st Prof with Above Average Marks


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

im getting in Shalamar too...#grin


----------



## junaid444

Tamkanat Sial said:


> im getting in Shalamar too...#grin


omg #cool


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

are u scared ov me?#shocked


----------



## junaid444

Tamkanat Sial said:


> im getting in Shalamar too...#grin


every one is going to smdc #eek


----------



## junaid444

Tamkanat Sial said:


> are u scared ov me?#shocked


naA .. y would i be #cool


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

lol!  but plz some1 tell me a way 2 avoid any kinda fooling!....u know i vry reallyt bad!


----------



## junaid444

Tamkanat Sial said:


> lol!  but plz some1 tell me a way 2 avoid any kinda fooling!....u know i vry reallyt bad!


waat .. iddnt get u #nerd


----------



## junaid444

Tamkanat Sial said:


> lol!  but plz some1 tell me a way 2 avoid any kinda fooling!....u know i vry reallyt bad!


tell me then ... may b u know that m on their hit list for ragging (JUNAID BUTT )#frown


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> No, that is absolutely untrue  Our Principal is Prof. Dr Zahid Bashir.
> 
> I passed my 1st Prof with Above Average Marks


is a pricipal ala banda ?


----------



## soul

im seriously enjoying ths thread #happy ...
mastahriz u said buss rent z 2500 buh the college told me it z 4800rs nw #confused is it?......and ma name z hira imtiaz ,ive got into smdc wd merit no 95(uhs agg 79.2) on 1st open merit list.I wasnt aware ov dat scholarship and financial assistance thing so if i wana avail these thngs hw can i???


----------



## junaid444

soul said:


> im seriously enjoying ths thread #happy ...
> mastahriz u said buss rent z 2500 buh the college told me it z 4800rs nw #confused is it?......and ma name z hira imtiaz ,ive got into smdc wd merit no 95(uhs agg 79.2) on 1st open merit list.I wasnt aware ov dat scholarship and financial assistance thing so if i wana avail these thngs hw can i???


yeah he told mr too ... its 2500 #eek


----------



## soul

who told u dat its 2500rs??i was told a lady thr in d office dat da buss charges r 4800rs??im hell sure


----------



## junaid444

soul said:


> im seriously enjoying ths thread #happy ...
> mastahriz u said buss rent z 2500 buh the college told me it z 4800rs nw #confused is it?......and ma name z hira imtiaz ,ive got into smdc wd merit no 95(uhs agg 79.2) on 1st open merit list.I wasnt aware ov dat scholarship and financial assistance thing so if i wana avail these thngs hw can i???


dont know them  #angry #angry #angry #angry


----------



## junaid444

soul said:


> who told u dat its 2500rs??i was told a lady thr in d office dat da buss charges r 4800rs??im hell sure


hashim .student of smdc told me #shocked #shocked #shocked #shocked


----------



## soul

okay may b thy hv changed da rent...ill surely ask thm again tomorrow.#eek


----------



## junaid444

soul said:


> im seriously enjoying ths thread #happy ...
> mastahriz u said buss rent z 2500 buh the college told me it z 4800rs nw #confused is it?......and ma name z hira imtiaz ,ive got into smdc wd merit no 95(uhs agg 79.2) on 1st open merit list.I wasnt aware ov dat scholarship and financial assistance thing so if i wana avail these thngs hw can i???


okkaaa ... how much have you submitted />#eek


----------



## soul

ive submitted full dues i.e 6lac 22 thousand smthing...if i had asked fo 2nd type ov scholarship (i.e fo new students on uhs agg basis) were thr fair chances ov my getting it????


----------



## junaid444

soul said:


> im seriously enjoying ths thread #happy ...
> mastahriz u said buss rent z 2500 buh the college told me it z 4800rs nw #confused is it?......and ma name z hira imtiaz ,ive got into smdc wd merit no 95(uhs agg 79.2) on 1st open merit list.I wasnt aware ov dat scholarship and financial assistance thing so if i wana avail these thngs hw can i???


lets see :happy: abhe to ragging ki tyare kero #cool #cool #cool


----------



## junaid444

soul said:


> im seriously enjoying ths thread #happy ...
> mastahriz u said buss rent z 2500 buh the college told me it z 4800rs nw #confused is it?......and ma name z hira imtiaz ,ive got into smdc wd merit no 95(uhs agg 79.2) on 1st open merit list.I wasnt aware ov dat scholarship and financial assistance thing so if i wana avail these thngs hw can i???


arents you staying in hostel ?> #eek


----------



## soul

no im nt. i live here,in lhr #happy .....and ive a friend in smdc's 2nd batch she told me dat thy r free nw adays so thyll come after thr profs ..hope so v hv a whole month ov relief #laugh buh dnt knw abt its frst batch ....will thy rag us too????? #sad


----------



## junaid444

soul said:


> im seriously enjoying ths thread #happy ...
> mastahriz u said buss rent z 2500 buh the college told me it z 4800rs nw #confused is it?......and ma name z hira imtiaz ,ive got into smdc wd merit no 95(uhs agg 79.2) on 1st open merit list.I wasnt aware ov dat scholarship and financial assistance thing so if i wana avail these thngs hw can i???


na i dont think so ... dat they will rag us as severly as 2 nd yr will .. may b .. and may they will come just for fooling #eek #eek #eek #eek #eek #eek #eek #eek


----------



## DAZZLED

Tamkanat Sial said:


> im getting in Shalamar too...#grin





soul said:


> im seriously enjoying ths thread #happy ...
> mastahriz u said buss rent z 2500 buh the college told me it z 4800rs nw #confused is it?......and ma name z hira imtiaz ,ive got into smdc wd merit no 95(uhs agg 79.2) on 1st open merit list.I wasnt aware ov dat scholarship and financial assistance thing so if i wana avail these thngs hw can i???


are you guys going to the orientation?#happy


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> are you guys going to the orientation?#happy


are you going #confused


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> are you going #confused


InshAllah.. what about you?


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> InshAllah.. what about you?


ofcourse #yes


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> ofcourse #yes



have you bought any books etc for college yet?


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> have you bought any books etc for college yet?


nothing yet #eek you ?


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> nothing yet #eek you ?


nothing#sad


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> nothing#sad


chill then #cool #cool #cool


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> chill then #cool #cool #cool


#cool #cool #wink


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

junaid444 said:


> tell me then ... may b u know that m on their hit list for ragging (JUNAID BUTT )#frown


oOps...i wanted 2 say that 'i crey really bad' .....


----------



## junaid444

Tamkanat Sial said:


> oOps...i wanted 2 say that 'i crey really bad' .....


wat ?>
#eek


----------



## junaid444

Tamkanat Sial said:


> oOps...i wanted 2 say that 'i crey really bad' .....


are yoy on facebook ? #eek


----------



## soul

DAZZLED said:


> are you guys going to the orientation?#happy


yup im going to orientation#happy ...ma frnd suggested me nt to buy any books yet...so its better to just visit the college on 21st they ll gv us better suggestions ov wch books v should buy...#happy


----------



## junaid444

soul said:


> yup im going to orientation#happy ...ma frnd suggested me nt to buy any books yet...so its better to just visit the college on 21st they ll gv us better suggestions ov wch books v should buy...#happy


21 ko to aur b bht kuch hona hai #wink


----------



## soul

doesnt matter...ragging is a fun thing #wink


----------



## junaid444

soul said:


> doesnt matter...ragging is a fun thing #wink


lets see #wink


----------



## DAZZLED

soul said:


> doesnt matter...ragging is a fun thing #wink



#yes #yes #yes


----------



## DAZZLED

soul said:


> yup im going to orientation#happy ...ma frnd suggested me nt to buy any books yet...so its better to just visit the college on 21st they ll gv us better suggestions ov wch books v should buy...#happy



yeah.. thats what everyone suggested..#happy


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

junaid444 said:


> are yoy on facebook ? #eek


sorry sorry ...typing mistake again ...that was 'cry' nd yeah im on FB...what about the bookx bdw?...will we get them on orientation day????


----------



## junaid444

Tamkanat Sial said:


> sorry sorry ...typing mistake again ...that was 'cry' nd yeah im on FB...what about the bookx bdw?...will we get them on orientation day????


https://www.facebook.com/permalink....765554&id=159789417398717&notif_t=share_reply

read the last two comments :happy:


----------



## masterh

soul said:


> im seriously enjoying ths thread #happy ...
> mastahriz u said buss rent z 2500 buh the college told me it z 4800rs nw #confused is it?......and ma name z hira imtiaz ,ive got into smdc wd merit no 95(uhs agg 79.2) on 1st open merit list.I wasnt aware ov dat scholarship and financial assistance thing so if i wana avail these thngs hw can i???


Hey, Congratulations 

Well, Rs. 2500 is for Hostilites. And, for day scholars, right now it's Rs. 3800. But, the Transport Department said, they'll be increasing the transport dues by 10%. It's just yesterday that he told me.

You can download the scholarship forms from here: http://smdc.edu.pk/AppFinAsst2010.doc
And submit them to Student Affairs.


----------



## masterh

soul said:


> yup im going to orientation#happy ...ma frnd suggested me nt to buy any books yet...so its better to just visit the college on 21st they ll gv us better suggestions ov wch books v should buy...#happy


Don't be hasty in buying books. Just come with your Stationery and Notebooks, the first week. Get book suggestions from seniors and teachers, and then buy them.


----------



## masterh

soul said:


> who told u dat its 2500rs??i was told a lady thr in d office dat da buss charges r 4800rs??im hell sure


We just submitted Rs. 3800 last week


----------



## Rehan

Hi everyone,

I've been reading through some of this thread and just wanted to remind everyone to please try their best to post on this forum in a professional manner. We want the site's content to be filled with professional, properly spelled sentences so that others who are searching for information can easily find it in the future. 

Please refrain from writing in shorthand, using languages other than English, or using improper spelling and/or grammar. Professionalism is something that is part of all of our lives in the medical field and it is something we should strive for also on this forum. 

Thank you for your understanding and thank you for making Med Studentz great!


----------



## salmanzworld

i got call from shalamar,, 
orientation day is on 19th,,


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Hey, Congratulations
> 
> Well, Rs. 2500 is for Hostilites. And, for day scholars, right now it's Rs. 3800. But, the Transport Department said, they'll be increasing the transport dues by 10%. It's just yesterday that he told me.
> 
> You can download the scholarship forms from here: http://smdc.edu.pk/AppFinAsst2010.doc
> And submit them to Student Affairs.


is their any due date before we have to submit these forms ??


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> We just submitted Rs. 3800 last week


:happy: #grin


----------



## DAZZLED

masterh said:


> Don't be hasty in buying books. Just come with your Stationery and Notebooks, the first week. Get book suggestions from seniors and teachers, and then buy them.


you people will be TOO busy ragging us the first week. when will you suggest what to buy?#confused #eek 
Shalamars on IMED list now #happy #cool


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> you people will be TOO busy ragging us the first week. when will you suggest what to buy?#confused #eek
> Shalamars on IMED list now #happy #cool


#rofl #rofl yeah they sure will be damn busy #eek #cool


----------



## junaid444

salmanzworld said:


> i got call from shalamar,,
> orientation day is on 19th,,


congratz bro :happy: we know it on 19


----------



## salmanzworld

junaid444 said:


> congratz bro :happy: we know it on 19


thanx dude.. i hav nt submitted fee yet..they said me to submit it before 19th so i can attend orientation day..just read somewhere that fee can be submitted in installments..looking forward for it :happy:


----------



## junaid444

salmanzworld said:


> thanx dude.. i hav nt submitted fee yet..they said me to submit it before 19th so i can attend orientation day..just read somewhere that fee can be submitted in installments..looking forward for it :happy:


you havent paid yet #eek #eek they only gave me 4nov as last date #eek #eek #eek


----------



## junaid444

salmanzworld said:


> thanx dude.. i hav nt submitted fee yet..they said me to submit it before 19th so i can attend orientation day..just read somewhere that fee can be submitted in installments..looking forward for it :happy:


add me on facebook [email protected] #cool #cool


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> add me on facebook [email protected] #cool #cool


You can submit the forms anytime, so that they can be processed into your next fee installment


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> You can submit the forms anytime, so that they can be processed into your next fee installment


so can i do it in first week or wud i be busy being ragged #baffled #baffled


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> so can i do it in first week or wud i be busy being ragged #baffled #baffled


#rofl do come! 19s the only day they can't bully us


----------



## masterh

Guys, I have a good news for all of you.

Shalamar is now ECFMG and IMED recognized.
Source: https://imed.faimer.org/details.asp...y=&region=AS&rname=Asia&mcode=704265&psize=25

Students can now appear in USMLE, AUSMLE and PLAB.

Shalamar is also listed on Avicenna WHO Directory


----------



## masterh

You'll have plenty of time dude


----------



## DAZZLED

masterh said:


> Guys, I have a good news for all of you.
> 
> Shalamar is now ECFMG and IMED recognized.
> Source: https://imed.faimer.org/details.asp...y=&region=AS&rname=Asia&mcode=704265&psize=25
> 
> Students can now appear in USMLE, AUSMLE and PLAB.
> 
> Shalamar is also listed on Avicenna WHO Directory


we are one lucky batch for you seniors#wink


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> #rofl do come! 19s the only day they can't bully us


ill try #frown #frown


----------



## masterh

Lol, you sure are 

BTW, the documents were submitted a couple of months back


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> we are one lucky batch for you seniors#wink


yeah #wink


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Lol, you sure are
> 
> BTW, the documents were submitted a couple of months back


which documents ?


----------



## masterh

IMED required documents mate


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> IMED required documents mate


i thought you were talking about scholarship documents #cool


----------



## DAZZLED

masterh said:


> Lol, you sure are
> 
> BTW, the documents were submitted a couple of months back


but the college got registered when we got selected#wink #happy


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> ill try #frown #frown


you'll get a report of what happened even if you don't come! chill
#cool


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> but the college got registered when we got selected#wink #happy


#cool #cool #cool #cool


----------



## masterh

DAZZLED said:


> but the college got registered when we got selected#wink #happy


Ummm, well it takes a couple of month for the documents to get processed


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> you'll get a report of what happened even if you don't come! chill
> #cool


how #eek #eek #eek


----------



## masterh

junaid444 said:


> how #eek #eek #eek


The best thing about orientation day is that, your parents will appear to be more excited than you.. And mothers will mostly have tears in their eyes.


----------



## DAZZLED

masterh said:


> Ummm, well it takes a couple of month for the documents to get processed


they could've been rejected or something#frown 
you are just jealous#wink


----------



## masterh

DAZZLED said:


> they could've been rejected or something#frown
> you are just jealous#wink


Haha, nay.. they wouldn't have rejected it.. Only PMDC has the rights to


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> how #eek #eek #eek


somebody will tell you the details here or on fb#eek


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Ummm, well it takes a couple of month for the documents to get processed


agree with dAzzled #wink


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> somebody will tell you the details here or on fb#eek


#eek


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Haha, nay.. they wouldn't have rejected it.. Only PMDC has the rights to


but still you are lucky to have us as juniors #wink #wink


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> The best thing about orientation day is that, your parents will appear to be more excited than you.. And mothers will mostly have tears in their eyes.


#happy #happy #happy #happy #happy


----------



## DAZZLED

masterh said:


> Haha, nay.. they wouldn't have rejected it.. Only PMDC has the rights to


but you are jealous it didn't happen in your time #laugh #wink


----------



## masterh

In our time, we were just too busy for it  Our session started late.


----------



## DAZZLED

masterh said:


> In our time, we were just too busy for it  Our session started late.


#cool #laugh


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> #happy #happy #happy #happy #happy


have you applied for the hostel and transport?


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> you'll get a report of what happened even if you don't come! chill
> #cool


i have for hostels but now yet for transport and u ? #eek


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> i have for hostels but now yet for transport and u ? #eek


nai.. i thought we have to apply on 19th..


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> #rofl do come! 19s the only day they can't bully us


u frm which city #eek #eek #eek


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> u frm which city #eek #eek #eek


i've told u before dude i'm from LAHORE#roll


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> #rofl do come! 19s the only day they can't bully us


#eek #eek so u are the one whos staying in hostel eventhough u live in lahore #rofl #rofl


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> #eek #eek so u are the one whos staying in hostel eventhough u live in lahore #rofl #rofl


#laugh thankgod u remember!#happy


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> you'll get a report of what happened even if you don't come! chill
> #cool


#wink #wink idont forget that easily #eek #eek


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> #wink #wink idont forget that easily #eek #eek


i'll keep that in mind!#laugh


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> #rofl do come! 19s the only day they can't bully us


#eek okayyyyyy #eek


----------



## sehar sheikh

haha! we are definately the lucky ones for shalamar as well as for our seniors


----------



## DAZZLED

sehar sheikh said:


> haha! we are definately the lucky ones for shalamar as well as for our seniors


#yes #happy and if they don't admit it then they are jealous#wink


----------



## sehar sheikh

haha! exactly


----------



## DAZZLED

sehar sheikh said:


> haha! exactly


#happy 
when did you pay the dues etc?


----------



## sehar sheikh

0n 11th!! on the last day


----------



## DAZZLED

sehar sheikh said:


> 0n 11th!! on the last day


#happy know anyone there who can save us from ragging or got any plans#eek


----------



## sehar sheikh

no!! i don't know any senior!
but i guess ragging will be alot of fun! 
as i am from punjab college where ragging was not allowed
so it will be exciting for me here#roll


----------



## sehar sheikh

and the plans are that i will not take even a single penny with me at the very first day! haha
and i will do whatever the seniors will say!


----------



## junaid444

sehar sheikh said:


> no!! i don't know any senior!
> but i guess ragging will be alot of fun!
> as i am from punjab college where ragging was not allowed
> so it will be exciting for me here#roll


chill girls ... its not a big deal for you #cool #cool but is for me #eek


----------



## junaid444

sehar sheikh said:


> and the plans are that i will not take even a single penny with me at the very first day! haha
> and i will do whatever the seniors will say!


xaclty no money , no cell fones .. accessories ETC for 2 - 3 weeks #cool


----------



## DAZZLED

sehar sheikh said:


> and the plans are that i will not take even a single penny with me at the very first day! haha
> and i will do whatever the seniors will say!


yeah i'm cool about ragging but they ask for money?!!#eek


----------



## sehar sheikh

no cell phone as well??#shocked
haha why only you?
are you very famous among the seniors?


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> yeah i'm cool about ragging but they ask for money?!!#eek


be total ''KANGAALS'' for a month #cool


----------



## sehar sheikh

DAZZLED said:


> yeah i'm cool about ragging but they ask for money?!!#eek


yeaahhh!! the most common way to rag a junior
luttoo usey


----------



## junaid444

sehar sheikh said:


> no cell phone as well??#shocked
> haha why only you?
> are you very famous among the seniors?


yes i am .. they have special plans for me #eek #eek and money they take away money too #baffled


----------



## junaid444

sehar sheikh said:


> yeaahhh!! the most common way to rag a junior
> luttoo usey


#yes


----------



## sehar sheikh

junaid444 said:


> yes i am .. they have special plans for me #eek #eek and money they take away money too #baffled


MASHALLAH!
special plans only for you#wink


----------



## junaid444

sehar sheikh said:


> MASHALLAH!
> special plans only for you#wink


#wink #cool #cool #cool


----------



## DAZZLED

sehar sheikh said:


> yeaahhh!! the most common way to rag a junior
> luttoo usey


#eek how pathetic is that!


----------



## DAZZLED

sehar sheikh said:


> MASHALLAH!
> special plans only for you#wink


yeah we'll really enjoy if the seniors get im infront of us#laugh #wink


----------



## junaid444

sehar sheikh said:


> MASHALLAH!
> special plans only for you#wink


yeah ... it wud b fun #wink


----------



## sehar sheikh

yup


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> #eek how pathetic is that!


#angry


----------



## junaid444

sehar sheikh said:


> yup


can we talk sumthing else than ragging #eek #eek #eek #eek #eek


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> can we talk sumthing else than ragging #eek #eek #eek #eek #eek


hmm.. who else do you know whos coming to shalamar?


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> yeah i'm cool about ragging but they ask for money?!!#eek


only girls #eek #eek #eek #eek #nerd #nerd #nerd


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> only girls #eek #eek #eek #eek #nerd #nerd #nerd


yeah.. there are like 5 girls and only you here going to smdc#eek any chance that 85% guy is coming to shalamar?#nerd


----------



## masterh

Juniors, don't worry.. We're going to use some new, special tactics 

Secondly, last time we were under the influence of college staff, but this time.. we've our vacations, we won't be having any classes, so our main focus will be YOU guys and we're unstoppable


----------



## sehar sheikh

DAZZLED said:


> yeah.. there are like 5 girls and only you here going to smdc#eek any chance that 85% guy is coming to shalamar?#nerd


whose the 4th and 5th one?
i know only you,tamkanat and junaid who are coming to shalamar!


----------



## sehar sheikh

masterh said:


> Juniors, don't worry.. We're going to use some new, special tactics
> 
> Secondly, last time we were under the influence of college staff, but this time.. we've our vacations, we won't be having any classes, so our main focus will be YOU guys and we're unstoppable


haha! sounds interesting! 
and exciting as well!
21st of november! yay!!


----------



## DAZZLED

sehar sheikh said:


> whose the 4th and 5th one?
> i know only you,tamkanat and junaid who are coming to shalamar!


um theres this soul/hira i think and i read another post by someone who said she's going to smdc.. i dont know anyone personally though#happy


----------



## DAZZLED

masterh said:


> Juniors, don't worry.. We're going to use some new, special tactics
> 
> Secondly, last time we were under the influence of college staff, but this time.. we've our vacations, we won't be having any classes, so our main focus will be YOU guys and we're unstoppable


ah well we'll see what you've got and then we'll decide if you were good enough!#wink


----------



## DAZZLED

sehar sheikh said:


> haha! sounds interesting!
> and exciting as well!
> 21st of november! yay!!


#yes #grin


----------



## masterh

sehar sheikh said:


> haha! sounds interesting!
> and exciting as well!
> 21st of november! yay!!


Ummmm, I thought you weren't interested in SMDC. #baffled


----------



## sehar sheikh

masterh said:


> Ummmm, I thought you weren't interested in SMDC. #baffled


it was not like that! someone first misguided me about shalamar
it was just i didn't know much about it!
but then i read your post! and talked to some other seniors as well on facebook!
and came to know that its a very good college


----------



## junaid444

sehar sheikh said:


> it was not like that! someone first misguided me about shalamar
> it was just i didn't know much about it!
> but then i read your post! and talked to some other seniors as well on facebook!
> and came to know that its a very good college


#yes


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Ummmm, I thought you weren't interested in SMDC. #baffled


hashim brather can't you do ''jasoooosi'' for us ? #wink #wink


----------



## junaid444

sehar sheikh said:


> haha! sounds interesting!
> and exciting as well!
> 21st of november! yay!!


arent you getting over xited #eek #eek


----------



## sehar sheikh

no not overexcited only excited#laugh


----------



## sehar sheikh

masterh said:


> Ummmm, I thought you weren't interested in SMDC. #baffled


i want to ask a question!
i am a huge photography fan!
and i am crazy about photography,its like my pet hobby
i just read in the prospectus that here in SMDC is photographic club too.
Is that true?


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

u know what guyz...i was so freaked out about ragging,i asked my dad!...he went to Nishtar and that college iz notorious 4 having da worst ragging among medical colleges....he said u will be ragged ur whole year nd u wud have 2 obey ur seniors cuz this is what they call 'training' ...that makes you learn...but i guess we'll have to face it,because there's no way we can avoid it... #eek


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

does Shalamar have a drama society?...#confused....and my dad was against Shalamar and in favour of FMH...but since he visited Shalamar,his point of view has changed...he says the college is great and the hospital is great nand its pretty old too and its faculty is very helpful and what you call 'good people'...but the only issue is the hostel(girls) which is very far away...


----------



## sehar sheikh

Tamkanat Sial said:


> u know what guyz...i was so freaked out about ragging,i asked my dad!...he went to Nishtar and that college iz notorious 4 having da worst ragging among medical colleges....he said u will be ragged ur whole year nd u wud have 2 obey ur seniors cuz this is what they call 'training' ...that makes you learn...but i guess we'll have to face it,because there's no way we can avoid it... #eek


OHH really!!! is ragging a big fuss then?#shocked
and i have heard that girls hostel is very good its located in Cantt which is only 15 mints drive from SMDC!


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

yar itx located in Qalma chowk...and its 20 miles away 4rm da college...#sad


----------



## sehar sheikh

OHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#sad


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

i want to be a 'nobody' and ragging.........*sigh* its going to make everyone of us a 'somebody' #wink


----------



## sehar sheikh

HAHAHHAHAHHA!!!!!!!#laugh


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

do we have wear uniform in SMDC????


----------



## sehar sheikh

Nup! i don't think so ! 
as far as i know there is no uniform!


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

sehar sheikh said:


> HAHAHHAHAHHA!!!!!!!#laugh


#rofl...lol!...


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

sehar sheikh said:


> Nup! i don't think so !
> as far as i know there is no uniform!


...hmmm ...so where will we get out 'white coats' from??? #confused


----------



## sehar sheikh

from the college bookshop!
and on the first day i think we are not supposed to bring anything with us except for bags i guess empty bags#roll


----------



## Tamkanat Sial

empty bags?...no notebooks?stationary?money?cellphone?...are cellphones allowed in the campus?and how will we know where our class is???


----------



## soul

masterh said:


> Hey, Congratulations
> 
> Well, Rs. 2500 is for Hostilites. And, for day scholars, right now it's Rs. 3800. But, the Transport Department said, they'll be increasing the transport dues by 10%. It's just yesterday that he told me.
> 
> You can download the scholarship forms from here: http://smdc.edu.pk/AppFinAsst2010.doc
> And submit them to Student Affairs.


masterhashim so what are the chances of getting scholarship based on uhs agg in my case?any idea? And also do tell me your marks with which you got scholarship of worth Rs.1lac 50k #happy ...


----------



## masterh

sehar sheikh said:


> it was not like that! someone first misguided me about shalamar
> it was just i didn't know much about it!
> but then i read your post! and talked to some other seniors as well on facebook!
> and came to know that its a very good college


Hey, that's great 

And in time, the IMED recognition arrived too, that must've been a relief


----------



## masterh

@ Sahar: There is a photography club. And the club has graphic designers and the purpose of the club is to collect photographs for the college magazine and weekly newsletters. They design them as well. And, for personal collections, you can showcase them in the Student's Week.

@ Tamkanat: Yeah, there is a dramatics society too and guess what, we'll be having our Annual play this year


----------



## masterh

@ Soul: Dude, you can get the scholarship on UHS aggregate as well as on UHS Professional examinations score in later years.

@ Tamkanat and Sehar: I just recently went to college for my Prof. vivas, and heard the recent development, the college hostels are being shifted to Ferozpur road. The only reason for that is, that at first, both the previous batches had separate hostels for girls of both batches, one in cantt and one in cavalry ground. But, now they want to create a proper hostel atmosphere for better interaction of seniors with juniors. So, they have shifted the hostels to this new location which is just 15 minutes, but, the hostel bus will not be picking any day scholar, it will only be for hostilites. And, it would be more convenient and would have direct college-hostel route unlike previous years. So, it's better. The new hostel is bigger and better, I've heard and would have added facilities. And, the college will be hiring two-three more security guards for the hostel too


----------



## masterh

@ Tamkanat: There's no uniform is SMDC.

@ All: Just bring YOURSELF the first week , you'll be guided about the rest by the staff. You can get everything from a pin to white coat from the book shop 

And for the hostilites, bring your blankets, bed sheets and pillows along. They come in "Personal Products".


----------



## lasifanar

see you guys in class! I just got to lahore.. the hostels are in cavalry ground from what I hear.


----------



## junaid444

sehar sheikh said:


> no not overexcited only excited#laugh


whatever #cool


----------



## junaid444

lasifanar said:


> see you guys in class! I just got to lahore.. the hostels are in cavalry ground from what I hear.


why dont people think of proper nucknames which can b easily distinguished for a guy and a girl ? duhh #frown #frown


----------



## junaid444

Tamkanat Sial said:


> yar itx located in Qalma chowk...and its 20 miles away 4rm da college...#sad


i hve heard its near bilawal house ... buh dont know where bilawal house is #cool


----------



## junaid444

Tamkanat Sial said:


> i want to be a 'nobody' and ragging.........*sigh* its going to make everyone of us a 'somebody' #wink


#nerd a good way to become somebody ... hmmm .. interesting #eek #eek #eek


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> Juniors, don't worry.. We're going to use some new, special tactics
> 
> Secondly, last time we were under the influence of college staff, but this time.. we've our vacations, we won't be having any classes, so our main focus will be YOU guys and we're unstoppable


Hashim bhai aap ko ALLAH poochay ga #baffled #baffled


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

junaid444 said:


> Hashim bhai aap ko ALLAH poochay ga #baffled #baffled


CPMC classes also starting from 21st.


----------



## junaid444

anas90 said:


> CPMC classes also starting from 21st.


ala ... so you going to cpmc #eek


----------



## bloom

Asalm o Alaikum!! my friend wants to know timing of orientation in shalamar,,,if anyone knows please reply,,,


----------



## junaid444

bloom said:


> Asalm o Alaikum!! my friend wants to know timing of orientation in shalamar,,,if anyone knows please reply,,,


10:00 am saturday..19 of november..2011 #cool


----------



## junaid444

anas90 said:


> CPMC classes also starting from 21st.


i got a call cmh #angry #angry #angry #angry #angry #angry #angry #angry


----------



## soul

masterhashim i just got a call from cmh medical college i have been selected there too and tomorrow is my interview there. what should i do now? scholarship thing is keeping me to stay in smdc but is there any scene of this scholarship in cmh ?do thy give it every year? and if i want to refund my fee by tomorrow how can i do that? i know 75k will not be refunded and what else ?


----------



## soul

junaid444 said:


> i got a call cmh #angry #angry #angry #angry #angry #angry #angry #angry


i got a call too ...my parents are ready fo cmh they are saying it has a bright future #baffled 
what you are going to do now????


----------



## junaid444

soul said:


> masterhashim i just got a call from cmh medical college i have been selected there too and tomorrow is my interview there. what should i do now? scholarship thing is keeping me to stay in smdc but is there any scene of this scholarship in cmh ?do thy give it every year? and if i want to refund my fee by tomorrow how can i do that? i know 75k will not be refunded and what else ?


:
same is the case wid me ... my interview is at 09:30 tomorrow #angry #angry


----------



## soul

so what should we do now mMy mind was all set for smdc and now this thing has happened


----------



## junaid444

soul said:


> so what should we do now mMy mind was all set for smdc and now this thing has happened


i dont know what to do .. #baffled #baffled


----------



## junaid444

soul said:


> so what should we do now mMy mind was all set for smdc and now this thing has happened


does interview call means that we will surely get addmission there ? #shocked


----------



## soul

yeah i think so because i know a guy with a merit position 327 there who has been asked to submit fee today


----------



## bloom

ok thank you!


----------



## lite_lord

soul said:


> yeah i think so because i know a guy with a merit position 327 there who has been asked to submit fee today


SO WHAT IS THE ENDING MERIT THIS YEAR?#confused


----------



## masterh

Okay, now I got into CMH too, and just because of the scholarship thing, I wanted to stay at SMDC. Same thing happened to me. I also got into FMH, Sharif and LMDC, but I was never into them.
Now, CMH and SMDC are like head to head to top spots. I'd suggest, If you like a flexible studying environment with comparatively lesser restrictions and scholarship thing, they you better stay at SMDC.. That was my stance. SMDC, is surely going to beat CMH one day or the other. And, we all at SMDC are pretty sure about it.

We have the best campus, best faculty, even better than CMH, I remember this professor from CMH, came to take our viva and she was so damn impressed by us, that she immediately handed over an application to our principal for hiring her.

Clinicals will be better at SMDC too, because my father's in army and he keeps on telling me that how lucky I'm that I will actually be getting patients. Because in CMH, no body lets you touch anyone. 

SMDC is basically a new name, but it has made a significant spot and in UHS private medical colleges, experts have started to rank it 2nd after CMH. That too only because it's a couple of years older.

I'd suggest you stay at SMDC.. Baki, it's all your destiny


----------



## masterh

soul said:


> masterhashim i just got a call from cmh medical college i have been selected there too and tomorrow is my interview there. what should i do now? scholarship thing is keeping me to stay in smdc but is there any scene of this scholarship in cmh ?do thy give it every year? and if i want to refund my fee by tomorrow how can i do that? i know 75k will not be refunded and what else ?


There is no scholarship scene in CMH.


----------



## masterh

lasifanar said:


> see you guys in class! I just got to lahore.. the hostels are in cavalry ground from what I hear.


Boys hostel is in cavalry ground

Girls hostel has been shifted to Ferozpur Road.


----------



## masterh

lite_lord said:


> SO WHAT IS THE ENDING MERIT THIS YEAR?#confused


CMH doesn't have a static merit. The only reason for it being that, they take their own entry tests. And, believe me, CMH last seat merit goes down way below. Anyone, in the range of 74% - 77% UHS aggregate can also expect to get admission there. And you'll be hearing many stories later about it too.. Because, they don't follow strict merit lines. However, SMDC will not let the merit fall below 77% at any cost.
I too got in CMH, in MBBS, so I pretty much know, how they function, plus father's in army too. And, there are chances that they might affiliate it with NUST, abolishing it's affiliation with UHS, then the standard will go way below par. CMH has uniform and utter strictness and typical army wala mahool.. People get suffocated soon.. Although, right now, it is amongst the top including SMDC... But, in an year or so, SMDC, might be getting triple affiliation; 1. PMDC, 2. UHS and 3. LUMS. Then, it will beat every private medical college in the country and even AKU. Plus, SMDC has plans to establish their own university as well, because they have their own research centre, nursing school, school of allied health sciences and PGrad school too. CMH only has a dental and medical school.. NO, allied, nursing and PGrad school..

I see a lot more potential in SMDC as compared to CMH. And, that is the only reason, I chose it over CMH. No regrets at all


----------



## masterh

And, among the private UHS medical colleges, SMDC is in the Highest Category Bracket.. And, is ranked second to CMH, currently, only because CMH is like 3 years older. Otherwise, SMDC is better than CMH in every aspect.

Baki, just listen to your heart..


----------



## DAZZLED

masterh said:


> And, among the private UHS medical colleges, SMDC is in the Highest Category Bracket.. And, is ranked second to CMH, currently, only because CMH is like 3 years older. Otherwise, SMDC is better than CMH in every aspect.
> 
> Baki, just listen to your heart..


:thumbsup: smdc


----------



## sehar sheikh

ohhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!#shocked
yarrrrr! i got in sheikhzayed with 79 position
now what should i do ? shalamar or sheikh zaied#eek
ohhh yarrr!!!  whats this ! i was totally ready for shalamar !  
and now this confusion #sorry


----------



## masterh

sehar sheikh said:


> ohhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!#shocked
> yarrrrr! i got in sheikhzayed with 79 position
> now what should i do ? shalamar or sheikh zaied#eek
> ohhh yarrr!!!  whats this ! i was totally ready for shalamar !
> and now this confusion #sorry


Read my above posts..

And listen to your heart.. UHS has better degree though  Way way better than Sheikh Zayed..


----------



## sehar sheikh

yeah you are rite UHS have better degree! 
and my father is like ohh sheikh zayed it has the best hospital attached!
hayee i was totally ready for shalaamar  
i want to go to shalamar now


----------



## masterh

sehar sheikh said:


> yeah you are rite UHS have better degree!
> and my father is like ohh sheikh zayed it has the best hospital attached!
> hayee i was totally ready for shalaamar
> i want to go to shalamar now


It's hospital is no doubt well reputed.. But, at the end, it's the degree that matters, it's the degree that's going to help you in getting abroad. And, UHS's degree is recognized by every top notch medical university of the world.

And, shalamar is attached to the best private sector hospital of Lahore.


----------



## sehar sheikh

yup !
and the other reason why my father is suggesting sz is that he is saying its total fee is 23 lac and my father is under federal sector! then my fee will cut down to 16 - 15 lac!


----------



## masterh

sehar sheikh said:


> yup !
> and the other reason why my father is suggesting sz is that he is saying its total fee is 23 lac and my father is under federal sector! then my fee will cut down to 16 - 15 lac!


Practically, if you see.. Shalamar offers scholarships. I mean, If you qualify for minimum scholarship each year, U could well pay 15-17 lacs too.. And there are students who are studying for like 1.5 to 2 lacs per annum too on scholarship.. making their 5 year total to 7.5 lacs to 10 lacs.. Plus, SKZMC is not on IMED and Avicenna right now, and don't know when they'll apply for it.. Plus, ofcourse, the degree is far inferior to that of UHS's..


----------



## masterh

Anyways, it's your personal decision..

As I said, I see a lot more potential in Shalamar than any other college right now..
Students who come to our college from AIMC, SIMS, KEMU, SKZMC, CMH, FMH and LMDC, for different competitions and stuff are like, "Damn! You're at the best place".. I once took my cousin inside the campus.. He is right now studying at York University, was like.. "I never knew, your college had a better campus than mine" Just that


----------



## sehar sheikh

ohhh! thats so nice!
well,i still have two more days to think.Hope everything will end good with me #dull


----------



## salmanzworld

junaid444 said:


> you havent paid yet #eek #eek they only gave me 4nov as last date #eek #eek #eek


well i got call letter on 16th nov so they told me to submit dues before 19th !


----------



## salmanzworld

DAZZLED said:


> #happy know anyone there who can save us from ragging or got any plans#eek


my relatives' friend studies there in shalamar..#cool 

she wont be saving us for sure#dull ,,soo....getting ready for full time ragging.#yes


----------



## DAZZLED

salmanzworld said:


> my relatives' friend studies there in shalamar..#cool
> 
> she wont be saving us for sure#dull ,,soo....getting ready for full time ragging.#yes


#eek #eek


----------



## DAZZLED

How did it go?:happy:


----------



## sehar sheikh

it went so great!!
everyone please tell me yarrr m in so much confusion!
m like falling for shalamar  
but for sheikhzayed my father is saying go for sz go for sz!
nd as everyone of us knows how the hell our relatives have bad habbits of talking like this"haw haye bachi ka idher admsn howa nai pata nai kahan lay liya hay haw haye iska to sz main aya to nai liya "
what should i do


----------



## DAZZLED

sehar sheikh said:


> it went so great!!
> everyone please tell me yarrr m in so much confusion!
> m like falling for shalamar
> but for sheikhzayed my father is saying go for sz go for sz!
> nd as everyone of us knows how the hell our relatives have bad habbits of talking like this"haw haye bachi ka idher admsn howa nai pata nai kahan lay liya hay haw haye iska to sz main aya to nai liya "
> what should i do


i think hashims right! just follow what you feels right#yes 
and the relatives are always talking about everything so just ignore em for once#frown and make the right choice.. #happy


----------



## sehar sheikh

you didn't come today?
and my heart is saying nothing  
i dont know what to do


----------



## DAZZLED

sehar sheikh said:


> you didn't come today?
> and my heart is saying nothing
> i dont know what to do


i did but left early!
and mine wasn't saying anything either when i got accepted at fumc.. so i stuck to my first decision SMDC#happy


----------



## DAZZLED

sehar sheikh said:


> you didn't come today?
> and my heart is saying nothing
> i dont know what to do


i missed your name when they were asking everyone... #sad


----------



## masterh

One thing Sehar, Relatives are A bunch of jealoused people, who don't like to see anyone progressing, Don't Bother


----------



## masterh

My Dear Juniors,

We Welcome You With All Our Heart Out 

Welcum First Year 2011 @ Shalamar Medical and Dental College - YouTube

P.S. Check the video out, we made it for you guys... 

Courtesy: Shalamarians, Arts and Photography Club, Special Thanks to Hurayrah


----------



## DAZZLED

masterh said:


> My Dear Juniors,
> 
> We Welcome You With All Our Heart Out
> 
> Welcum First Year 2011 @ Shalamar Medical and Dental College - YouTube
> 
> P.S. Check the video out, we made it for you guys...
> 
> Courtesy: Shalamarians, Arts and Photography Club, Special Thanks to Hurayrah


thats sweet! thanks#happy 

and don't forget your WARRIORS are quite dilapidated by now sir#nerd #nerd so we aint gonna let you people mess with us!!#wink #cool


----------



## masterh

DAZZLED said:


> thats sweet! thanks#happy
> 
> and don't forget your WARRIORS are quite dilapidated by now sir#nerd #nerd so we aint gonna let you people mess with us!!#wink #cool


None of the WARRIORS are dilapidated.. We are geared up miss


----------



## junaid444

DAZZLED said:


> i think hashims right! just follow what you feels right#yes
> and the relatives are always talking about everything so just ignore em for once#frown and make the right choice.. #happy


how waz orientaion ? #nerd #happy


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> None of the WARRIORS are dilapidated.. We are geared up miss


love u seniors #wink #wink #cool


----------



## junaid444

masterh said:


> None of the WARRIORS are dilapidated.. We are geared up miss


love u seniors #wink #wink #cool for this video #cool #cool #cool


----------



## DAZZLED

junaid444 said:


> how waz orientaion ? #nerd #happy


u didn't come? it was good. had fun #happy


----------



## DAZZLED

masterh said:


> None of the WARRIORS are dilapidated.. We are geared up miss


#roll #roll we'll see#roll


----------



## DAZZLED

How was first day guys?? seniors sure had fun today#growl #frown


----------



## DAZZLED

masterh said:


> None of the WARRIORS are dilapidated.. We are geared up miss


did you get to rag anyone #eek


----------



## masterh

Nay, we didn't.. Most of our class was missing.. They were out of city for holidays and stuff.. So, we stayed back home too.. My group have other plans for you people


----------



## DAZZLED

masterh said:


> Nay, we didn't.. Most of our class was missing.. They were out of city for holidays and stuff.. So, we stayed back home too.. My group have other plans for you people


haha.. yeah i thought something WAS missing.. the people didn't know how to rag.. AND they were asking for money! and other stupid things#eek #eek


----------



## masterh

Yeah.. That was the only thing they could do 

Anyways, your real ragging will be on 28th


----------



## DAZZLED

masterh said:


> Yeah.. That was the only thing they could do
> 
> Anyways, your real ragging will be on 28th


#frown #frown just dont be mean..rest is fine#cool


----------



## masterh

Nay, decency is the key


----------



## DAZZLED

masterh said:


> Nay, decency is the key


did you tell that to the people who came today....#roll #roll


----------



## masterh

Haha, they have gone crazy actually, it's the third time that UHS has postponed 1st year's examinations, they have been with books since the past 3-4 months. They just wanted to take their frustrations out at you people. So, how exactly was your first day?


----------



## DAZZLED

masterh said:


> Haha, they have gone crazy actually, it's the third time that UHS has postponed 1st year's examinations, they have been with books since the past 3-4 months. They just wanted to take their frustrations out at you people. So, how exactly was your first day?


yeah! poor people!!
well mine went better than many #happy didn't get robbed atleast.. but today was hectic.. how did you survive 2 yrs with such timings?#frown


----------



## masterh

Actually.. 
UHS has this weekly credit hour policy per week. Most colleges have timings of 8 to 2pm, but their saturdays are ON. We were asked about this, if we wanted a timing of 8 to 2, but our saturdays will be ON, we refused. This timing of 8 to 4 might be hectic, but atleast, we get saturdays OFF. And, when you'll have friends in the class, you'll enjoy and time will just pass by like THAT... THAT you see 

Only CMH and LMDC are not following this per week policy. And, they are doing it illegally. They might face heavy fines on it. Rest, all the government and private colleges are following these timings.


----------



## DAZZLED

masterh said:


> Actually..
> UHS has this weekly credit hour policy per week. Most colleges have timings of 8 to 2pm, but their saturdays are ON. We were asked about this, if we wanted a timing of 8 to 2, but our saturdays will be ON, we refused. This timing of 8 to 4 might be hectic, but atleast, we get saturdays OFF. And, when you'll have friends in the class, you'll enjoy and time will just pass by like THAT... THAT you see
> 
> Only CMH and LMDC are not following this per week policy. And, they are doing it illegally. They might face heavy fines on it. Rest, all the government and private colleges are following these timings.


oo.. somebody did mention that about cmh today! but she was just complaining about the timings

i hope THAT happens SOON#sad


----------



## DAZZLED

what books do you suggest for biochem and other subjects?


----------



## masterh

DAZZLED said:


> what books do you suggest for biochem and other subjects?


Dazzled. 
Go to Facebook and Check Shalamar's Official Blog called "Shalamarians Official" for Book Recommendations and Reviews.


----------



## masterh

DAZZLED said:


> oo.. somebody did mention that about cmh today! but she was just complaining about the timings
> 
> i hope THAT happens SOON#sad


That will 
You'll just need a month to adjust and make good friends. Then, you'll really enjoy your life.


----------



## DAZZLED

masterh said:


> Dazzled.
> Go to Facebook and Check Shalamar's Official Blog called "Shalamarians Official" for Book Recommendations and Reviews.


thats great!! thanks alot


----------



## DAZZLED

masterh said:


> That will
> You'll just need a month to adjust and make good friends. Then, you'll really enjoy your life.


#happy #happy


----------



## masterh

You're most welcome


----------



## mari2095

*Hey i read that shalamar college is not listed in IMED does tht mean u cannot give usmle if u study here?*


----------



## DAZZLED

mari2095 said:


> *Hey i read that shalamar college is not listed in IMED does tht mean u cannot give usmle if u study here?*


↲It is listed in imed


----------



## mari2095

DAZZLED said:


> ↲It is listed in imed


*but it is nt given in their prospect nd i checked the IMED list its not there?*


----------



## soul

mari2095 said:


> *Hey i read that shalamar college is not listed in IMED does tht mean u cannot give usmle if u study here?*


https://imed.faimer.org/results.asp...=PAKISTAN&city=&region=AS&rname=Asia&psize=50
check this list .smdc is there.


----------



## mari2095

soul said:


> https://imed.faimer.org/results.asp...=PAKISTAN&city=&region=AS&rname=Asia&psize=50
> check this list .smdc is there.


*thx for the info #happy*


----------



## salmanzworld

so who is comin to shalamar dis year ?


----------



## Ghani1992

salmanzworld said:


> so who is comin to shalamar dis year ?


Dude I'm definitely applying but not sure if I'm coming. I need to get some info from you. The deadline is October 12th I believe. I have done sat II btw. In how long will shalamar inform me of whether I have been accepted or not? And after that how much time will I be given to confirm my admission? The thing is that I'm waiting for responses from other places as well so I don't want to pay shalamar a single rupee of admission money until I find out from these other places lol


----------



## blazeadeel

Ghani1992 said:


> Dude I'm definitely applying but not sure if I'm coming. I need to get some info from you. The deadline is October 12th I believe. I have done sat II btw. In how long will shalamar inform me of whether I have been accepted or not? And after that how much time will I be given to confirm my admission? The thing is that I'm waiting for responses from other places as well so I don't want to pay shalamar a single rupee of admission money until I find out from these other places lol


i am facing the same dilemma i dont want to get calls from sharif, lmdc and shalamar before cmh and fmh. i dont want to pay unnecessary admission fee but i would love to be safe


----------



## Ghani1992

blazeadeel said:


> i am facing the same dilemma i dont want to get calls from sharif, lmdc and shalamar before cmh and fmh. i dont want to pay unnecessary admission fee but i would love to be safe


so you think FMH is better than LMDC and shalamar?
dont worry at all. You'll find out from cmh and FMH before shalamar.
actually I have applied to the self-finance scheme by HEC and inshAllah I am 60% hopeful to get a seat in Allama Iqbal and King Edward. I am 85% sure about the other 5 government schools I added on that list. The issue is that the response from HEC will come at the end of October of very beginning of November. I really like CMH but I'm certain that they'll ask me for the fees within one week. I'm hoping that shalamar will ask for the fees from me at a convenient time. Sometime after the 3rd of November will be perfect I think. Do you think that can happen?


----------



## Ghani1992

If I feel like I'm definitely not going to be safe then I've got no choice but to submit the admission fee at some nice place.


----------



## blazeadeel

Ghani1992 said:


> If I feel like I'm definitely not going to be safe then I've got no choice but to submit the admission fee at some nice place.


yaar i need more info about those self finance seats in allama iqbal n king edward? how can i reply last date?


----------



## blazeadeel

also i think Fmh is miles above LMDC. LMDC is what we like to call amb (mango) . i know former and current professors and students of LMDC , i have visited LMDC so i know its repo .on the other hand shalamar is on par with fmh although fmh is a lil old and graduated doctors of fmh are working on the other hand shalamar is new


----------



## Ghani1992

blazeadeel said:


> also i think Fmh is miles above LMDC. LMDC is what we like to call amb (mango) . i know former and current professors and students of LMDC , i have visited LMDC so i know its repo .on the other hand shalamar is on par with fmh although fmh is a lil old and graduated doctors of fmh are working on the other hand shalamar is new


i've gotten admission into FMH already on the foreign seat. but i am pretty sure that i won't attend FMH.


----------



## emmaar

aoa
I want detail information regarding shalamar medical college..........like how great is d faculty as compared to cmh ........what about the passing rate............and hows shalamar hospital ive asked my relatives over here in lahore cuz im foreign they say dat its a thakka hoa hospital dat means no facilities etc.....u cant compare dat hospital to sheikh zayed hospital or other like omar hospital etc.....i gave interview yesterday and im hopefull dat i'll get in but im not sure abt shalamar cuz im foreigner i'll go back wen i'll complete my mbbs but i want to ask hows college faculty helpfull in preparing student for usmle etc !!


----------



## guMnam

emmaar said:


> aoa
> I want detail information regarding shalamar medical college..........like how great is d faculty as compared to cmh ........what about the passing rate............and hows shalamar hospital ive asked my relatives over here in lahore cuz im foreign they say dat its a thakka hoa hospital dat means no facilities etc.....u cant compare dat hospital to sheikh zayed hospital or other like omar hospital etc.....i gave interview yesterday and im hopefull dat i'll get in but im not sure abt shalamar cuz im foreigner i'll go back wen i'll complete my mbbs but i want to ask hows college faculty helpfull in preparing student for usmle etc !!


did you go through this thread ? #justasking

and what is your aggregate ?


----------



## emmaar

yes ive gone through this thread but still need sum more info abt shalamar
Im a foreign student and yeah ive given interview in shalamar jst waiting fr therre merit list!!!


----------



## Junaid Butt

emmaar said:


> yes ive gone through this thread but still need sum more info abt shalamar
> Im a foreign student and yeah ive given interview in shalamar jst waiting fr therre merit list!!!


hope for the best


----------



## Life 4 u

*How To Avail Such Scholarships?*



masterh said:


> Practically, if you see.. Shalamar offers scholarships. I mean, If you qualify for minimum scholarship each year, U could well pay 15-17 lacs too.. And there are students who are studying for like 1.5 to 2 lacs per annum too on scholarship.. making their 5 year total to 7.5 lacs to 10 lacs.. Plus, SKZMC is not on IMED and Avicenna right now, and don't know when they'll apply for it.. Plus, ofcourse, the degree is far inferior to that of UHS's..


Kindly enlighten me how can a person avail such scholarships.


----------



## gull andaam

sehar sheikh said:


> i got a call from shalamar that i am selected for mbbs!
> but i don't wanna go there


your aggregate??
mine is 77.1 any chance?


----------

